# Spitfire Audio: The Black Weekend - "Aperture" is back on 23.11.2022



## Sunny Schramm (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 21, 2022)

Choir this time?


----------



## Daren Audio (Nov 21, 2022)

4PERTURE!


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 21, 2022)

I never use the other Apertures so not a particularly strong draw for me. Looking forward to seeing what The Ton is this year though.


----------



## swinkler (Nov 21, 2022)

4 part choir?


----------



## Peter Satera (Nov 21, 2022)

Quartet?


----------



## swinkler (Nov 21, 2022)

Peter Satera said:


> Quartet?


Aah yeah could be. Though isn't the point of it to grow and shrink the size of the ensemble?


----------



## dunamisstudio (Nov 21, 2022)

Wonder if they'll update the last one they released or release another one.


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 21, 2022)

I shutter with anticipation.


----------



## cloudbuster (Nov 21, 2022)

I just dropped some Ritalin to manage my utter excitement.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 21, 2022)

cloudbuster said:


> I just dropped some Ritalin to manage my utter excitement.


Did you pick them up? Seems like a waste otherwise. 


Yes, I have all three, but haven't really used any of them. Though that doesn't really mean much. I haven't used more than half of the libraries I own lately.


----------



## Brasart (Nov 21, 2022)

I still use the first Aperture (Strings) which I think sounds really really good, I wish they would have done a separate brass/woodwinds version of Aperture like Strings


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 21, 2022)

Brasart said:


> I still use the first Aperture (Strings) which I think sounds really really good, I wished they would have done a separate brass/woodwinds version of Aperture like Strings


A brass would be great.


----------



## tjr (Nov 21, 2022)

I don't think I've yet used it for anything "real", but I do enjoy playing the Aperture Orchestra from a couple of years ago. A nice tool to hammer out ideas with.


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 21, 2022)

I love the first Aperture, and actually think it sounds better than both SCS and SSS (even though it’s a combination of those libraries). It’s just an awesome and well balanced mic mix, whatever the hell they did. 

I missed out on the second aperture (which I regret) and was incredibly underwhelmed by the third one, so I don’t have that one either.

Looking forward to seeing what this one is all about.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 21, 2022)

Brasart said:


> I still use the first Aperture (Strings) which I think sounds really really good, I wished they would have done a separate brass/woodwinds version of Aperture like Strings



I made a little VST plugin called X-Fade that has an "accumulation mode", which would allow you to make your own Aperture-style instrument with whatever sample libraries you have.

Basically, it starts with one instrument, and as you turn the mod wheel (or any cc controller) up, it will start fading in more instruments (up to three total).

In this example, it fades up from solo strings, to a studio-sized section, to a symphony-sized section.

View attachment X-Fade_Accumulation_Mode.mp4







X-FADE PLUGIN | Perform Crossfades Between Instruments / Articulations


Good news VI-C Friends! I'm back with another workflow-enhancing tool. X-FADE A VST3 / AU plugin that solves a common problem for composers: transitioning between instruments or articulations. Load two (or three) instruments into separate midi channels, then use a cc fader to control the...




vi-control.net




Note: currently only compatible with Cubase, Logic, Reaper.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## MaxOctane (Nov 22, 2022)

Hey, does anyone think (_as just a random uninformed guess_) that they'll include the Spitfire library I'm interested in The Ton this year? In fact, can we just randomly throw out the name of every Spitfire library for 8 pages until tomorrow morning?


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 22, 2022)

MaxOctane said:


> Hey, does anyone think (_as just a random uninformed guess_) that they'll include the Spitfire library I'm interested in The Ton this year? In fact, can we just randomly throw out the name of every Spitfire library for 8 pages until tomorrow morning?


That thread actually exists. Lol.


----------



## Peter Satera (Nov 22, 2022)

We should guess with wrong answers only.

It's a plugin that makes your samples sound like they're coming out a mono speaker CRT Tele.


----------



## GtrString (Nov 22, 2022)

Excitement is the first word that comes to mind!


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Nov 22, 2022)

Sunny Schramm said:


>



Accurate. This is what it looks like at my bank as they try to hold my accounts together during black Friday.


----------



## LATABOM (Nov 22, 2022)

swinkler said:


> Aah yeah could be. Though isn't the point of it to grow and shrink the size of the ensemble?


How about crossfades from acoustic layer to electric string instruments to synth patches to polaris-style "Strings mimicking synths" and back again in a circle? (continuous control)


----------



## swinkler (Nov 22, 2022)

LATABOM said:


> How about crossfades from acoustic layer to electric string instruments to synth patches to polaris-style "Strings mimicking synths" and back again in a circle? (continuous control)


Oh yeah. I guess the possibilities are endless really.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 22, 2022)

Sunny Schramm said:


>



I hear Stratus synths in there. Only question is, will it be in the Black Weekend bundle, or The Ton?

I'm guessing it will be the "high-value" item in The Ton (which usually has two inexpensive libraries, and one in the $199-$299 range). I don't think Stratus ever sold all that well, and it's a few years old now, so it would make sense in this year's Ton.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 22, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> I made a little VST plugin called X-Fade that has an "accumulation mode", which would allow you to make your own Aperture-style instrument with whatever sample libraries you have.
> 
> Basically, it starts with one instrument, and as you turn the mod wheel (or any cc controller) up, it will start fading in more instruments (up to three total).
> 
> Note: currently only compatible with Cubase, Logic, Reaper.


Very interesting!

I tried doing this inside Kontakt with inverse CC7 control on one instrument, which did not work well because it could only do a linear fade.

I notice in the overview video, there is a "pause" mode to "lock" one layer where it is. Can this be triggered by CC's for automation purposes? 

And are there any plans for a native Apple Silicon version?


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 22, 2022)

swinkler said:


> 4 part choir?





Peter Satera said:


> Quartet?





Daren Audio said:


> 4PERTURE!



I think the "4" just refers to this being the 4th year of Aperture.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 22, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> Very interesting!
> 
> I tried doing this inside Kontakt with inverse CC7 control on one instrument, which did not work well because it could only do a linear fade.
> 
> ...


Thanks!

Currently, there's no cc automation control of the pause buttons in X-Fade, but I'll put in on my list.

I plan to support Apple Silicon. It's a little hard at the moment, since I don't actually have access to an M1 Mac.


----------



## LATABOM (Nov 22, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> I hear Stratus synths in there. Only question is, will it be in the Black Weekend bundle, or The Ton?
> 
> I'm guessing it will be the "high-value" item in The Ton (which usually has two inexpensive libraries, and one in the $199-$299 range). I don't think Stratus ever sold all that well, and it's a few years old now, so it would make sense in this year's Ton.


String/Woodwind Evos just got an update simultaneously with the advertising rollout, so that might also be a tipoff.


----------



## mussnig (Nov 23, 2022)

LATABOM said:


> String/Woodwind Evos just got an update simultaneously with the advertising rollout, so that might also be a tipoff.


Nice! Have been eyeing these for some time.


----------



## mussnig (Nov 23, 2022)

Did anybody get early access for the sale? Usually they have been doing something like this ...


----------



## Ricgus3 (Nov 23, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> I made a little VST plugin called X-Fade that has an "accumulation mode", which would allow you to make your own Aperture-style instrument with whatever sample libraries you have.
> 
> Basically, it starts with one instrument, and as you turn the mod wheel (or any cc controller) up, it will start fading in more instruments (up to three total).
> 
> ...


This would work well with anthology as they have solo -> cahmber -> symphonic size


----------



## Ricgus3 (Nov 23, 2022)

My money is on: Aperture: Intimate Tape Orchestra


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 23, 2022)

Ricgus3 said:


> This would work well with anthology as they have solo -> cahmber -> symphonic size


Yup. Also Afflatus can be a good option for making a DIY Aperture.


----------



## dunamisstudio (Nov 23, 2022)

mussnig said:


> Did anybody get early access for the sale? Usually they have been doing something like this ...


I haven't seen it.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 23, 2022)

Some may be interested to know that the 'aperture' effect of adding instruments on the modwheel/CC is also present in Bunker Strings Vols 1 and 2; which I mention just in case you were interested in checking out those libraries. Bunker Samples has 50% off single libraries and 60% off bundles at the moment. Bunker Strings Vol. 1 predates the Spitfire aperture libraries.









Products | Bunker Samples


Bunker Samples creates rule-breaking virtual instruments for all kinds of music.




bunkersamples.com


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 23, 2022)

mussnig said:


> Did anybody get early access for the sale? Usually they have been doing something like this ...


I'm happy to say that I didn't. It made me feel really uncomfortable to have early access last time when others didn't. It didn't seem to work as a loyalty offer since there were people who'd spent more than me in total who didn't have access.


----------



## Greeno (Nov 23, 2022)

Just logged in to my account and see a new library there. Hearth and Hollow- which I understand was/is a pianobook library?


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 23, 2022)

10 mins to the Aperture announcement. Weird that the sale doesn't start for another 7 hours after that though


----------



## Scalms (Nov 23, 2022)

something interesting happened this morning at about 6:45am EST. I went onto the Spitfire page, and all the products had varying discounts applied to them, including Originals, which were $23 sale price instead of the normal $29. 

Then not even 5min later it was gone. 

Thinking a glitch, or a precursor, or they were testing the system?


----------



## Cideboy (Nov 23, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> 10 mins to the Aperture announcement. Weird that the sale doesn't start for another 7 hours after that though



Hard pass on this one. Cassette Symphony.


----------



## Cideboy (Nov 23, 2022)

Ricgus3 said:


> My money is on: Aperture: Intimate Tape Orchestra


You win


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 23, 2022)

LOL recording an orchestra to cassette, then playing it through 200 walkmans?


----------



## lettucehat (Nov 23, 2022)

Ok cool what are the deals.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 23, 2022)

Ricgus3 said:


> My money is on: Aperture: Intimate Tape Orchestra


Well done!


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 23, 2022)

Only $299 spend required this time. (249 GBP / 299 Euros)


----------



## titokane (Nov 23, 2022)

Oh my lord what a ridiculous freaking plugin and i love it and can't wait to get it


----------



## blaggins (Nov 23, 2022)

I can't tell if they are laughing with us, or at us. Or maybe it's just not for me. Whatever the case I'm pretty sure it was recorded at the Edge of Irony.


----------



## titokane (Nov 23, 2022)

blaggins said:


> I can't tell if they are laughing with us, or at us. Or maybe it's just not for me. Whatever the case I'm pretty sure it was recorded at the Edge of Irony.


With us for sure. I know this is dumb. You know it's dumb. They know it's dumb. Everybody knows it's dumb to fill a studio with hundreds of walkmen to play back samples and re-amp an orchestra that way. But they did it, and I want it, and I'm buying it. And if they do this concept next year with two hundred GameBoys or squeezeboxes or banana shakers I'm buying that next.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 23, 2022)

blaggins said:


> I can't tell if they are laughing with us, or at us. Or maybe it's just not for me. Whatever the case I'm pretty sure it was recorded at the Edge of Irony.


I don't know. I think I like the sound. Yes, it's a lot of trouble to go to for a wonky mellotron; but I think a lot of people will generally like it and might even use it!


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 23, 2022)

LOL I won a free copy


----------



## swinkler (Nov 23, 2022)

This is the kind of thing that would have made a great doctoral dissertation in graduate school.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 23, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> LOL I won a free copy


Congratulations! I'm looking forward to the symphony you compose!!


----------



## tcb (Nov 23, 2022)

This library has the best legato of SA librarys I ever heard



(just a joke)


----------



## Greeno (Nov 23, 2022)

couldn't you just apply a bunch of effects to a regular orchestra and get something close sounding?


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 23, 2022)

Greeno said:


> couldn't you just apply a bunch of effects to a regular orchestra and get something close sounding?


Yes. But go market THAT.


----------



## titokane (Nov 23, 2022)

Greeno said:


> couldn't you just apply a bunch of effects to a regular orchestra and get something close sounding?


Maybe. But now I won't have to.


----------



## Cideboy (Nov 23, 2022)

Don’t we already have this?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 23, 2022)

Seems like the discounted prices are showing up for me https://www.spitfireaudio.com/instruments?page=3


----------



## easyrider (Nov 23, 2022)

Aperture Casette Symphony will be available to buy from Dec 1 for £199 / €249 / $249.


----------



## Digivolt (Nov 23, 2022)

No Legato















Sounds great though


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 23, 2022)

So this actually sounds quite good. Yes, you could get similar sounds with tape effects plugins. But if you don't know what you are doing, you can just plug and play this.


----------



## Ricgus3 (Nov 23, 2022)

Ricgus3 said:


> My money is on: Aperture: Intimate Tape Orchestra


Damn so close! it was Casette Symphony. Silly Spitfire trying out new words for the same thing


----------



## Niah2 (Nov 23, 2022)

Greeno said:


> couldn't you just apply a bunch of effects to a regular orchestra and get something close sounding?


Yeah but imagine opening 200 vst tape plugins in your DAW just to get this sound.


ps: also a joke


----------



## Ricgus3 (Nov 23, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Seems like the discounted prices are showing up for me https://www.spitfireaudio.com/instruments?page=3


I only see ther 30% across the board since I have EDU


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 23, 2022)

So I actually feel bad about winning the free copy. As I posted in one of the other Spitfire Black Friday threads:



Justin L. Franks said:


> Personally I hate the way the Tombola is done. Not everyone is tied to their phones and social media constantly to get the notifications. The way they do giveaways during Youtube premieres is also problematic IMO (and this is coming from someone who actually won Albion Solstice this way), because it relies on speed of response for trivia questions in YT live chat, but YT live chat is not synchronized across users, and users with lower latency connections will consistently be able to respond before a lot of people even see the question.
> 
> Some sort of random entry for at least a portion of the Tombola tickets and the YT giveaways really should be offered.


I've won something twice now because I have an advantage. My ISP's central office is basically down the street from me, so my internet connection's latency is extremely low. And because the giveaway is a "first to answer" to win, every millisecond counts. Some people with higher latency connections probably didn't even see the question until a dozen or two people already answered.


----------



## Ricgus3 (Nov 23, 2022)

Cideboy said:


> Don’t we already have this?



You: I want Cassette Orchestra
Solstice: WE have Cassette orchestra at home


----------



## crossrootsdoc (Nov 23, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> I never use the other Apertures so not a particularly strong draw for me. Looking forward to seeing what The Ton is this year though.


I figure this is the year for Ambient Guitars to appear in the Ton


----------



## crossrootsdoc (Nov 23, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> So I actually feel bad about winning the free copy. As I posted in one of the other Spitfire Black Friday threads:
> 
> 
> I've won something twice now because I have an advantage. My ISP's central office is basically down the street from me, so my internet connection's latency is extremely low. And because the giveaway is a "first to answer" to win, every millisecond counts. Some people with higher latency connections probably didn't even see the question until a dozen or two people already answered.


Well congrats anyways


----------



## The Gost (Nov 23, 2022)

Cideboy said:


> Don’t we already have this?



yes ! if you make several layers with what you already have!


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 23, 2022)

crossrootsdoc said:


> I figure this is the year for Ambient Guitars to appear in the Ton


I really think it is going to be Stratus for the most expensive library in this year's Ton. Because the Stratus synth matrix / looped rhythms patch is definitely used in the short 15-second teaser video they posted.


----------



## davidson (Nov 23, 2022)

I heard some strings in the walkthrough which may just be the worst sounding strings I've ever heard. I also heard some pretty beautiful stuff, so...


----------



## Ricgus3 (Nov 23, 2022)

Isn’t Polaris also strings through tape?


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 23, 2022)

davidson said:


> I heard some strings in the walkthrough which may just be the worst sounding strings I've ever heard. I also heard some pretty beautiful stuff, so...


Agreed. Some sound not that good, but others sound really quite great. I really scoffed at the beginning when they said it was an orchestra recorded onto tape, then played back through 200 walkmans and re-recorded. But it looks like there are some interesting sounds in there.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 23, 2022)

Ricgus3 said:


> Isn’t Polaris also strings through tape?


There's some tape stuff in Polaris, but that's not everything. The general idea for the Polaris strings is real players trying to emulate what classic "string machine" synths sound like (which themselves were trying to emulate real players).


----------



## NekujaK (Nov 23, 2022)

As a creative concept, mildly interesting.

As a quirky musical tool, not particularly unique.

As an incentive to spend $250, you gotta be kidding me 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Markrs (Nov 23, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Seems like the discounted prices are showing up for me https://www.spitfireaudio.com/instruments?page=3


Me too


----------



## davidson (Nov 23, 2022)

Markrs said:


> Me too


Spill the beans then, what prices are you seeing?!


----------



## mussnig (Nov 23, 2022)

Markrs said:


> Me too


Are you sure it's not the EDU discounts showing?


----------



## Markrs (Nov 23, 2022)

Cassette orchestras is a bit gimmicky to be honest and I’m sure they know it too. That doesn’t mean. It isn’t interesting in the sound it produces, because it is, and I could hear this being used on modern TV production that want to give things that retro vibe. But it is the sort of thing you might use now but it will date pretty quickly as a style.

However personally I think you can easily do this yourself as there are so many tape emulations out their. Plus you can use real legato if you like and if you still want to use fake legato just use the legato script in EW HO.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 23, 2022)

The Black Friday sale doesn't officially start until midnight British time, so I wasn't expecting to see the sale prices yet. And I'm not!


----------



## Markrs (Nov 23, 2022)

davidson said:


> Spill the beans then, what prices are you seeing?!





mussnig said:


> Are you sure it's not the EDU discounts showing?


@mussnig is right I forgot about EDU discounts, that is what I am seeing. Sorry about that.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 23, 2022)

Markrs said:


> @mussnig is right I forgot about EDU discounts, that is what I am seeing. Sorry about that.


Where would you like me to send the hate mail?


----------



## davidson (Nov 23, 2022)

Markrs said:


> @mussnig is right I forgot about EDU discounts, that is what I am seeing. Sorry about that.


----------



## MaxOctane (Nov 23, 2022)

Regardless of the playability or usefulness of this library, I'll give big props to Spitfire for doing something *fun*. I mean, the shot of an orchestra where each player is replaced by a walkman -- that's freakin' hilarious.

Does the tape really impact the sonority? _Shrug_. Can you get the same effect (if you somehow needed it) with some EQ and whatever? _Probably_. Are the folks at Spitfire *certifiably insane*? _Yes, definitely!_


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 23, 2022)

MaxOctane said:


> Regardless of the playability or usefulness of this library, I'll give big props to Spitfire for doing something *fun*. I mean, the shot of an orchestra where each player is replaced by a walkman -- that's freakin' hilarious.
> 
> Does the tape really impact the sonority? _Shrug_. Can you get the same effect (if you somehow needed it) with some EQ and whatever? _Probably_. Are the folks at Spitfire *certifiably insane*? _Yes, definitely!_


I agree on all points. The calm seriousness of the presentation adds to the fun, too.

This seems to have worked much better than The Stack. While I think that does sound nice, the aperture element of it wasn't good at all. After all, if you add multiple amps playing the same thing you also lose a lot of detail. In person, it must have sounded great and been fun; but I don't think it translated to a fun library. This one sounds more promising.


----------



## Jerner (Nov 23, 2022)

I like it, mostly because of the strangeness.


----------



## Ricgus3 (Nov 23, 2022)

I just want them to re release aperture 1 and 2


----------



## davidson (Nov 23, 2022)

I just want colossus.


----------



## titokane (Nov 23, 2022)

davidson said:


> I just want colossus.


And Machina


----------



## davidson (Nov 23, 2022)

titokane said:


> And Machina


Yeppers.


----------



## Jerner (Nov 23, 2022)

titokane said:


> And Machina


Sable complete, when spending more than £249 please.


----------



## Aitcpiano (Nov 23, 2022)

Doesn't particularly excite me this one. Can probably get similar sounds through effects and have the caussette orchestra in solstice. 

I'll be checking out the black Friday deals and hoping it's a good deal on the ton but not bothered about getting this.


----------



## liquidlino (Nov 23, 2022)

Sounds a lot like the soundtrack to archive 81. The same warbly glitchy FX.


----------



## Ricgus3 (Nov 23, 2022)

I am a silly spitfire fan boi. I saw this and wanted to get it, seeing myself composing dystopian sci-fi stuff. 

Then I read here and totally forgot solstice have cassette orchestra (lol) and will now deep dive into that while playing along with Oliver to see how close I can get it. Too bad eDNA do not have key switches or dynamic layers. 

So thank you mr Thread for cooling my head! So far I have actually not bought anything during the black week/BF deals. Proud of myself so far but I will see how I feel once I see the black weekend deals.

I have a weak spot for Albion One and SCS (I have Nucleus but Albion one has a different sound). I always read that people are so disappointed by Albion One and they regret it, hence why I have not bought it yet. Always drawn to that big Eye, something mysterious and magical about it…

Same with SCS. A distant dream that promises me it will replace my string libraries, the one and only. 

Romantic illusions. Best to keep them that way. Something exciting about that horizon to gaze upon, knowing deep inside it is all a lie. Yet we humans need these dreams, these illusions. We craft them ourselves. They provide hope, comfort, brings out the child inside that see the world in colour. No disappointments, only promises and joy. A romantic illusion in the horizon… never to be caught


----------



## SirKen (Nov 23, 2022)

Did The Ton leak yet? That's probably the only Spitfire thing I included in my budget.


----------



## KEM (Nov 23, 2022)

I actually really like the sound of this, I could see it being very useful for specific applications


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 23, 2022)

Markrs said:


> @mussnig is right I forgot about EDU discounts, that is what I am seeing. Sorry about that.


Yes - my fault. Seeing the EDU discounts. I just see discounts everywhere I look, one way or another.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 23, 2022)

When's the Tombola? Is it BF or Xmas? I can never remember


----------



## Ricgus3 (Nov 23, 2022)

Solstice Tape Orchestra String test! Tried to make a tapey string sound here from the inbuilt effects!

View attachment Solstice Tape Strings.mp3


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 23, 2022)

SirKen said:


> Did The Ton leak yet? That's probably the only Spitfire thing I included in my budget.


Not yet. And I looked for it. In the past, you could sometimes find it early if you guessed the URL, but I tried every likely combination and didn't find anything. Even on the old site (still accessible at www2 instead of www). I guess Spitfire figured out how to set a page to publish at a particular time.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 23, 2022)

Ricgus3 said:


> Solstice Tape Orchestra String test! Tried to make a tapey string sound here from the inbuilt effects!
> 
> View attachment Solstice Tape Strings.mp3


Not bad at all. Nice work.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 23, 2022)

Ricgus3 said:


> Solstice Tape Orchestra String test! Tried to make a tapey string sound here from the inbuilt effects!
> 
> View attachment Solstice Tape Strings.mp3


It has potential. But I do really miss those particular warbly frequencies you can only get when you use a Sony Sports. Sorry kid.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Nov 23, 2022)

MaxOctane said:


> Regardless of the playability or usefulness of this library, I'll give big props to Spitfire for doing something *fun*. I mean, the shot of an orchestra where each player is replaced by a walkman -- that's freakin' hilarious.
> 
> Does the tape really impact the sonority? _Shrug_. Can you get the same effect (if you somehow needed it) with some EQ and whatever? _Probably_. Are the folks at Spitfire *certifiably insane*? _Yes, definitely!_


Yeah, this. I love the madness of it and it’s got me back in the Spitfire shop. Again. 

Ears of the beholder and all. Whilst some gripe, others will find great use. Always the same with this stuff. 

Might stack up a bunch of Originals this year. Let’s see what midnight brings.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Nov 23, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> When's the Tombola? Is it BF or Xmas? I can never remember


Pretty sure Black Weekend.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 23, 2022)

Alex Fraser said:


> Pretty sure Black Weekend.


But they haven't said one word about it yet, which is strange.


----------



## liquidlino (Nov 23, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> But they haven't said one word about it yet, which is strange.


It was Christians thing. So maybe they're not doing it now he's exited stage left.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 23, 2022)

Alex Fraser said:


> Pretty sure Black Weekend.


Thanks! Half the time I miss it.


----------



## mussnig (Nov 23, 2022)

Alex Fraser said:


> Pretty sure Black Weekend.


Yes, 100% BF not XMAS.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 23, 2022)

Hiss was my nemesis growing up as kid tracking myself using my Yamaha MT120 4 Track…now we have a knob to but it back…😡😤😝


----------



## Alex Fraser (Nov 23, 2022)

easyrider said:


> Hiss was my nemesis growing up as kid tracking myself using my Yamaha MT120 4 Track…now we have a knob to but it back…😡😤😝


I know I know.
What’s wrong with us? 😅


----------



## Drundfunk (Nov 23, 2022)

I think it's dope and actually the first Aperture I have a slight interest in. At the same time I don't see myself buying it. It's not something I actually need and I'll most likely won't spend as much money so I'd get is as a freebie (actually only interested in The Ton really). But I think it's cool.


----------



## JohnS (Nov 23, 2022)

easyrider said:


> Aperture Casette Symphony will be available to buy from Dec 1 for £199 / €249 / $249.


Available only on 200 Compact Cassettes, for best performance to be streamed from 200 Sony Walkmans. 😉


----------



## easyrider (Nov 23, 2022)

JohnS said:


> Available only on 200 Compact Cassettes, for best performance to be streamed from 200 Sony Walkmans. 😉


Tapey goodness 😂


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Nov 23, 2022)

Mike Fox said:


> I love the first Aperture, and actually think it sounds better than both SCS and SSS (even though it’s a combination of those libraries). It’s just an awesome and well balanced mic mix, whatever the hell they did.
> 
> I missed out on the second aperture (which I regret) and was incredibly underwhelmed by the third one, so I don’t have that one either.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing what this one is all about.


You did not miss much imo, the first one was probably the most useful. The Aperture Orchestra is not as well balanced as the Strings (for my workflow that is)

The Stack is fun I must say. But I still, to this day, am not the biggest fan of the SFA Player and find it not very intuitive to use. 

Still, the Stack is fun, and I love to play around with it.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 23, 2022)

I'm a hipster. I only use wax cylinder symphony orchestras. Played through separate funnels for each individual instrument, and then recorded to another wax cylinder.

Then transferred to .wav files and played in my DAW, obviously.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 23, 2022)

Drundfunk said:


> I think it's dope and actually the first Aperture I have a slight interest in. At the same time I don't see myself buying it. It's not something I actually need and I'll most likely won't spend as much money so I'd get is as a freebie (actually only interested in The Ton really). But I think it's cool.


Tbh…this year beats the the stack last year…I thought the stack last year was gimmicky daft and certainly not worth the asking price…

With and EDU discount I reckon CS is worth £100

and depending on the what’s in the Ton I might actually get over the cost of entry for it…I have no use for it….but then do most of us need anything we waste our time and money on…😂

Cassette Orchestra in Soltice though will be enough for most.


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Nov 23, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> It was Christians thing. So maybe they're not doing it now he's exited stage left.


that d be a shame, really, it was part of my holiday routine the last (4,5,6,7?) years.. :/


----------



## Bereckis (Nov 23, 2022)

With the purchase of the ARO Low Percussion I already have the ticket for the new APERTURE...


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 23, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I'm a hipster. I only use wax cylinder symphony orchestras. Played through separate funnels for each individual instrument, and then recorded to another wax cylinder.
> 
> Then transferred to .wav files and played in my DAW, obviously.


.........hoping those 'wax' cylinders are not communal ones from your cloistered abode ! 😒


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 23, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> .........hoping those 'wax' cylinders are not communal ones from your cloistered abode ! 😒


Of course not. The fact that a large number of candles have disappeared is entirely coincidental.


----------



## JohnS (Nov 23, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Of course not. The fact that a large number of candles have disappeared is entirely coincidental.


I definitely always try to keep any wax cylinders off my ears... 😉


----------



## ka00 (Nov 23, 2022)

What is everyone assuming is happening in two hours, 30% off individual products and more for predefined bundles?


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 23, 2022)

ka00 said:


> What is everyone assuming is happening in two hours, 30% off individual products and more for predefined bundles?


That is the typical thing. Although I'm expecting 40% off individual products this year.


----------



## titokane (Nov 23, 2022)

Fever Phoenix said:


> that d be a shame, really, it was part of my holiday routine the last (4,5,6,7?) years.. :/


I’ve turned on notifications for their social media just in case. Last year the three tombola drops happened on Thanksgiving Day. I got mine (East coast US) at 3:18am, 1:14pm, 8pm, so I imagine the drops were 3am, 1pm, 8pm.


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Nov 23, 2022)

titokane said:


> I’ve turned on notifications for their social media just in case. Last year the three tombola drops happened on Thanksgiving Day. I got mine (East coast US) at 3:18am, 1:14pm, 8pm, so I imagine the drops were 3am, 1pm, 8pm.


same here, normally my phone is all muted.. this is the one time of the year I set the push notifications on, even though it gets increasingly harder to find the settings in these cursed meta apps


----------



## easyrider (Nov 23, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> That is the typical thing. Although I'm expecting 40% off individual products this year.


40% off and then 65% off for curated bundles…I reckon…

I got 50% Edu discount last month…so the bundles and ton only interest me.

AR2 and Appassionata for £100 each floated by boat.


----------



## Technostica (Nov 23, 2022)

If they'd only make it available on physical media I think the joke would be funnier. 
Imagine the shock when you get to the basket where media and shipping is twelve and a half grand. 

Media:
163,456 TDK SA90s. 
Delivery:
14 Pallets


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 23, 2022)

VI-C Glitch Squad Assemble! 30 minutes.


----------



## AxEbel (Nov 23, 2022)

The Ton









Spitfire Audio — The Ton


The Ton



www.spitfireaudio.com













Spitfire Audio — Black Weekend Core


An inspiring bundle that features ambient and expressive tools



www.spitfireaudio.com













Spitfire Audio — Black Weekend Professional


Five of our most awe-inspiring libraries, curated to cover all of your scoring needs.



www.spitfireaudio.com


----------



## liquidlino (Nov 23, 2022)

AxEbel said:


> The Ton
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, that's a hard no from me. That's a hundred ducks I can repurpose elsewhere in my budget.


----------



## AMBi (Nov 23, 2022)

AxEbel said:


> The Ton
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay!
For once it’s full of things I don’t already have yet.

Fragile String Evolutions has caught my eye for quite a while and I’ve been morbidly curious about Studio Brass despite its mixed reception.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 23, 2022)

Wow. The Ton is an instabuy for me.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 23, 2022)

AMBi said:


> Yay!
> For once it’s full of things I don’t already have yet.
> 
> Fragile String Evolutions has caught my eye for quite a while and I’ve been morbidly curious about Studio Brass despite its mixed reception.


Yup same here! It's been quite a while since there has been a sale bundle where I don't have any of the libraries. And I have the same thoughts about those two. As per Sparkling Woodwinds, I would have preferred Legendary Low Strings, but I'll end up getting all of them anyways so it's no big deal.


----------



## Aitcpiano (Nov 23, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> Well, that's a hard no from me. That's a hundred ducks I can repurpose elsewhere in my budget.


The Ton looks pretty decent!! First time it's got things that I aint got and I did want the Sparkling Woodwinds. Slight Shame it does not come with the studio woodwinds as I have heard nothing but bad things about the studio brass and I'm not sure ill make much use out of it. Already got the studio strings pro.


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Nov 23, 2022)

so... no Tombola..??

seriously?

and no CH during Black Weekend at Spitfire Audio?

:/


----------



## liquidlino (Nov 23, 2022)

Aitcpiano said:


> The Ton looks pretty decent!! First time it's got things that I aint got and I did want the Sparkling Woodwinds. Slight Shame it does not come with the studio woodwinds as I have heard nothing but bad things about the studio brass and I'm not sure ill make much use out of it. Already got the studio strings pro.


I have studio woodwinds. Awful. Deleted from my drive last month.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 23, 2022)

*The Ton ($99)**:*
Fragile String Evolutions
Studio Brass
Sparkling Woodwinds (Abbey Road One Selections)


*Black Weekend Core ($299)**:*
Alternative Solo Strings
Ambient Guitars
Orchestral Swarm


*Black Weekend Pro ($549)**:*
BT Phobos
Orbis
Symphonic Strings Evolutions
Woodwind Evolutions
Hauschka Composer Toolkit

*Classics Bundle ($219)**:*
Goldfinger Percussion
Redcola Trailer Giant Vol. 1
DC Noisemaker
Joey Santiago Guitars
Martyn Ware NIC
Aluphone
Samuel Sim Chrysalis
Igneous Electric Cello

_Edit: Links added, prices corrected_


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 23, 2022)

No glitches on any of the already-discounted items (ARO Low Percussion, BDT, and CDT).


----------



## SirKen (Nov 23, 2022)

Don’t like any of those bundles. Now I can comfortably redirect my funds and stay within my budget this Black Friday!


----------



## Scalms (Nov 23, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> No glitches on any of the already-discounted items (ARO Low Percussion, BDT, and CDT).


there was this morning, for about 5min! i saw CDT for $95. Blink you miss it


----------



## Aitcpiano (Nov 23, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> I have studio woodwinds. Awful. Deleted from my drive last month.


So the brass probably is not much better. Tempted by the ton this year as fragile strings evolutions could be nice to have. But not too sure about the studio brass.


----------



## Technostica (Nov 23, 2022)

There’s a bunch of older, maybe niche single libraries on heavy discount.
Sort by price to see them.


----------



## Seymour Caiman (Nov 23, 2022)

I wish you could swap out the ARO sparkling woodwinds selection for another old one (I have it!).


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 23, 2022)

Aitcpiano said:


> So the brass probably is not much better. Tempted by the ton this year as fragile strings evolutions could be nice to have. But not too sure about the studio brass.


Even if you get it just for Fragile String Evolutions, it's worth it. That alone is 67% off. And even if Studio Brass is horrible to you, Sparkling Woodwinds is pretty well-liked. So Fragile String Evolutions + Sparkling Woodwinds for $99 is a phenomenal deal.


----------



## zeng (Nov 23, 2022)

Bereckis said:


> With the purchase of the ARO Low Percussion I already have the ticket for the new APERTURE...


Well me too, but did you receive your copy?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 23, 2022)

Technostica said:


> There’s a bunch of older, maybe niche single libraries on heavy discount.
> Sort by price to see them.


Yes indeed. I just bought DC Noisemaker for £19, down from £99.

Funnily enough, this was also the library I most wanted and was hoping might turn up in the Ton along with things I already had so I could get a deep discount. As it is, I got one anyway! That's tremendous good luck for me.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 23, 2022)

GLITCH ALERT: The Ton is currently $84


----------



## Fidelity (Nov 23, 2022)

Not the greatest discounts on single products, but dammit, they got me with the Ton. No wallet is safe.


----------



## rhizomusicosmos (Nov 23, 2022)

There's a spin-to-win -- probably replacing the tombola. I tried but didn't win today.


----------



## Aitcpiano (Nov 23, 2022)

Seymour Caiman said:


> I wish you could swap out the ARO sparkling woodwinds selection for another old one (I have it!).


I was going to buy that one recently but did not. Only got the low strings one so quite nice for me.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 23, 2022)

There is a "spin to win" promo. One spin per day for the weekend



Spitfire Audio — Spin To Win


----------



## dunamisstudio (Nov 23, 2022)

Technostica said:


> There’s a bunch of older, maybe niche single libraries on heavy discount.
> Sort by price to see them.


The Classics Bundle


----------



## Aitcpiano (Nov 23, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> Even if you get it just for Fragile String Evolutions, it's worth it. That alone is 67% off. And even if Studio Brass is horrible to you, Sparkling Woodwinds is pretty well-liked. So Fragile String Evolutions + Sparkling Woodwinds for $99 is a phenomenal deal.


Yeah, that's what I'm thinking plus my price is coming up at £84 for it!!


----------



## Drex (Nov 23, 2022)

There is a new Classic Bundle

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/classics-bundle


----------



## The Retroblueman (Nov 23, 2022)

Aw man, this is a bit sh*t - every library I want (which includes nothing I need but some things I REALLY want!) only has a piddly 25% discount - I'd be expecting at least 40% off before buying a Spitfire library. Still, at least this means I can get my studio monitors now without feeling like a total BF splurge monkey!


----------



## Aitcpiano (Nov 23, 2022)

Nice, I've got £12.90 gift voucher balance on account that forgot about so looks like my price for the ton will be even cheaper haha


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 23, 2022)

Possible glitch alert: Chrysalis is $29, which is the same discount for this individual library as you get in the Classics Bundle.

Edit: 80% off, not 85% off. Several other libraries in the Classics bundle are available individually at nearly the same discount as in the bundle.


----------



## Charder (Nov 23, 2022)

I already own SStB, so the ton is $53 for me... Hmm, it could be worth it.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 23, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> *The Ton ($99):*
> Fragile String Evolutions
> Studio Brass
> Sparkling Woodwinds (Abbey Road One Selections)
> ...


£44 for Fragile strings…for me…BF @ spitfire is a no go….EDU beats it…


----------



## Joe Grant (Nov 23, 2022)

The Retroblueman said:


> Aw man, this is a bit sh*t - every library I want (which includes nothing I need but some things I REALLY want!) only has a piddly 25% discount - I'd be expecting at least 40% off before buying a Spitfire library. Still, at least this means I can get my studio monitors now without feeling like a total BF splurge monkey!


Agreed…a little disappointing. I was expecting better discounts. Guess it helps with purchase decisions.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Nov 23, 2022)

easyrider said:


> £44 for Fragile strings…for me…BF @ spitfire is a no go….EDU beats it…


yep - least interesting spitfire sale in years 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Aitcpiano (Nov 23, 2022)

easyrider said:


> £44 for Fragile strings…for me…BF @ spitfire is a no go….EDU beats it…


Fragile String Evolutions is normally £249 isnt it? 50% off that was £124.50 so getting it in this is quite a bit cheaper than the recent Edu discount.


----------



## titokane (Nov 23, 2022)

Weird, the ton was 85 and Core was 254 for me, but when I tried to buy them they jumped up to 99 and 299. Can anybody confirm what the prices are supposed to be?


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 23, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> GLITCH ALERT: The Ton is currently $84


Glitch corrected. Back to $99.


----------



## Sea Squared (Nov 23, 2022)

Aw jeez. I was hoping there would be something interesting I'd want in a bundle for a couple of hundred. No dice. That way I would have said "Ah I won't buy the Arks after all. I can scratch the itch with this cheaper spitfire bundle"...OT looking prettay prettay pretty good right about now


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 23, 2022)

titokane said:


> Weird, the ton was 85 and Core was 254 for me, but when I tried to buy them they jumped up to 99 and 299. Can anybody confirm what the prices are supposed to be?


The $99 and $299 are the correct prices.

All three bundles were glitched with an extra 15% off for a few minutes.


----------



## titokane (Nov 23, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> The $99 and $299 are the correct prices.
> 
> All three bundles were glitched with an extra 15% off for a few minutes.


Thanks, bummer, I was in the checkout when it changed back


----------



## mohsohsenshi (Nov 23, 2022)

I hold my trigger......
The daily prizes contains everything collection !


Spitfire Audio — Spin To Win Terms and Conditions


----------



## mattnedgus (Nov 23, 2022)

titokane said:


> Weird, the ton was 85 and Core was 254 for me, but when I tried to buy them they jumped up to 99 and 299. Can anybody confirm what the prices are supposed to be?


I had the same. Frustrated I waited to see if I wanted anything else.


----------



## Aitcpiano (Nov 23, 2022)

mattnedgus said:


> I had the same. Frustrated I waited to see if I wanted anything else.


Same here. I was just having a look to see if there was anything else good going. May hold of now.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 23, 2022)

Aitcpiano said:


> Fragile String Evolutions is normally £249 isnt it? 50% off that was £124.50 so getting it in this is quite a bit cheaper than the recent Edu discount.


Sorry I meant I’ll get Fragile Strings for 44 but nothing else on offer beats EDU


----------



## mattnedgus (Nov 23, 2022)

Aitcpiano said:


> Same here. I was just having a look to see if there was anything else good going. May hold of now.


I was having a similar feeling. it’s a really odd human behavioural trait like somehow we just lost something. I really need to finish Dan Arielys Behavioural Economics book about it.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 23, 2022)

Regarding spin to win:

"By entering the Competition, you hereby grant the Competition Entities the right to use your name, likeness, and entry in connection with the Competition and for any related advertising and promotion, except where prohibited by law."

Hm. I'm not willing to advertise Spitfire for a chance to win something; and definitely not if I win an Originals. Not that they'd refer to someone except for the big prizes - especially the everything collection.

I'm happy to speak highly of Spitfire; but not to be contractually bound to be used for their advertising.

Obviously, and happily, not everyone will be bothered by this!


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 23, 2022)

25% off individual libraries is pretty disappointing. It also has the unintended side effect of some of the newer libraries excluded from the 25% off actually getting a higher discount, because their intro discount was > 25% (libraries less than 12 months old go back to their intro offer instead of the sale discount for individual products).


----------



## easyrider (Nov 23, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> 25% off individual libraries is pretty disappointing. It also has the unintended side effect of some of the newer libraries excluded from the 25% off actually get a higher discount, because their intro discount was > 25%.


Wow I’m seeing Edu pricing 25% off individual libraries is poor . Bundles look good if you want them but again they’re the slow burner libs like Phobos no one wants 🤣


----------



## Charder (Nov 23, 2022)

I'm glad spitfire is letting me save money this year.


----------



## JacksonTree (Nov 23, 2022)

Wasn’t there a planned freebie with ARO? There was a lot of talk about it on the Low Percussion thread when it started out…


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 23, 2022)

The Retroblueman said:


> Aw man, this is a bit sh*t - every library I want (which includes nothing I need but some things I REALLY want!) only has a piddly 25% discount - I'd be expecting at least 40% off before buying a Spitfire library. Still, at least this means I can get my studio monitors now without feeling like a total BF splurge monkey!


You realize they will have their normal 40% Christmas sale next month.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 23, 2022)

Charder said:


> I'm glad spitfire is letting me save money this year.


Silver linings!


----------



## reids (Nov 23, 2022)

All the bundles have gone up another 15% after a short while. Just an FYI if anyone was wondering.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 23, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> You realize they will have their normal 40% Christmas sale next month.


That's a great point. Christmas, I believe, is when the best Spitfire sales tend to happen - except for the bundles, usually.

This time, there are some great deals on older libraries, some nice enough looking bundles, and after that... a short wait until Christmas.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 23, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> That's a great point. Christmas, I believe, is when the best Spitfire sales tend to happen - except for the bundles, usually.
> 
> This time, there are some great deals on older libraries, some nice enough looking bundles, and after that... a short wait until Christmas.


The Christmas Hampers are usually pretty good. Not as good as the Spring Sale, which typically has the best bundles IMO.

But I'm wondering whether we'll get two hampers, or only one this year.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 23, 2022)

reids said:


> All the bundles have gone up another 15% after a short while. Just an FYI if anyone was wondering.


The lower prices were a glitch, it seems. After all, £99 for The Ton makes some sense, but any lower and it is misnamed!


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 23, 2022)

Right at this point, I'm getting the Fragile strings thing for $54 and not getting the free thing. I may have a walkman around still. Though probably it is a knock-off. I was too poor to buy an actual Walkman back then.


----------



## Technostica (Nov 23, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> The lower prices were a glitch, it seems. After all, £99 for The Ton makes some sense, but any lower and it is misnamed!


Spitfire bucking the trend and taking a deflationary position!


----------



## easyrider (Nov 23, 2022)

Fragile strings evo went from 44 to 52 🤮


----------



## easyrider (Nov 23, 2022)

Charder said:


> I'm glad spitfire is letting me save money this year.


This


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 23, 2022)

easyrider said:


> Fragile strings evo went from 44 to 52 🤮


My price did the same thing. It was $46 at some point, now it's $54 (USD).


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 23, 2022)

easyrider said:


> Fragile strings evo went from 44 to 52 🤮





Land of Missing Parts said:


> My price did the same thing. It was $46 at some point, now it's $54 (USD).


Yup, it's because The Ton (and the other sale bundles) were temporarily glitched with an additional 15% off.


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Nov 23, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> Yup, it's because The Ton (and the other sale bundles) were temporarily glitched with an additional 15% off.


ahaha, crap.. missed the glitch, even though I saw it.. I usually don't buy anything until the Tombola. But.. seems to be a thing of the past now.. such a pitty, I really loved the live stream every year!


----------



## rhizomusicosmos (Nov 23, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> I may have a walkman around still. Though probably it is a knock-off. I was too poor to buy an actual Walkman back then.


I had a Toshiba. It even came with an FM radio tuner insert.


----------



## lettucehat (Nov 23, 2022)

So Studio Brass is pretty bad right? But why exactly?


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 23, 2022)

Long time SFA fanbum _ Xmas like this and VSL /OT seeming more like 🎅🏻 

Not at all pleased or impressed right now. Personal Aperture is almost closed. 😮‍💨


----------



## titokane (Nov 23, 2022)

lettucehat said:


> So Studio Brass is pretty bad right? But why exactly?


Great sounds, some programming or consistency issues here and there. I certainly wouldn’t call it a “bad” library but there are some stronger ones out there. Personally I think since they didn’t have the character of the room to lean on (it’s a relatively dry space) they leaned more on performance, which isn’t to everybody’s taste.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 23, 2022)

Did SF really release particularly interesting or useful libraries this year? I think Appassionata at the start of the year, but can't recall anything else. I feel this has been one of their weakest release years in recent memory.


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Nov 23, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Did SF really release particularly interesting or useful libraries this year? I think Appassionata at the start of the year, but can't recall anything else. I feel this has been one of their weakest release years in recent memory.


We need a new Albion!


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 23, 2022)

Fever Phoenix said:


> We need a new Albion!


Albion OT !!! .......... *O*n *T*ape 🥱


----------



## Technostica (Nov 23, 2022)

Since the announcement of Aperture Cassette Symphony, the WWF now has SA on amber alert due to how many sharks they have jumped.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 23, 2022)

Fever Phoenix said:


> We need a new Albion!


We need more Abbey Road stuff.


----------



## AMBi (Nov 23, 2022)

Really liking Fragile String Evolutions so far!
Doesn't really add much to what I already have, but having some Evos with Con Sordino is pretty unique and nice to have.


----------



## NoamL (Nov 23, 2022)

lettucehat said:


> So Studio Brass is pretty bad right? But why exactly?


This video walkthrough by @Cory Pelizzari shows the library's not so good aspects (not Cory's fault).




The single mic position is a big drawback and kind of compounds the room issues. 

I have the Woodwinds (same 'core' 1-mic edition) and never use them since buying CSW. Similarly, even at a steal of $36, there's just no way I'd use anything here over CSB or even Hollywood Brass.





ALittleNightMusic said:


> Did SF really release particularly interesting or useful libraries this year? I think Appassionata at the start of the year, but can't recall anything else. I feel this has been one of their weakest release years in recent memory.


Yes... Appassionata is excellent and rocketed up my list of most used strings this year (in fact, most-used legatos of _any_ Spitfire instrument), but almost everything else they released was an easy pass.


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 23, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> I have studio woodwinds. Awful. Deleted from my drive last month.


Same!


----------



## Lee Blaske (Nov 23, 2022)

The Cassette Symphony is really of no interest to me. I've got boatloads of analog/tape/mangling plug-ins that can get me close to that sound with the libraries I already have (and I typically have a lot more use for good sounding, rather than mangled samples). YMMV.

The very first Aperture library was interesting, useful, and well done. I still use that a lot. 

I hate to say it, but I'm really starting to wonder if Spitfire Audio has run out of ideas. At least, run out of ideas that can generate much enthusiasm. Is this due, in any part, to CH's departure?

Their other huge, ongoing Abbey Road Orchestra project which will be sold to us apparently in many small but expensive installments, really appears to be about selling us essentially the same content over again (probably from a lot of the same players, playing the same instruments). Not sure the technology has progressed enough from the last time they sampled those instruments to make a noticeable difference.


----------



## Daren Audio (Nov 23, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> There is a "spin to win" promo. One spin per day for the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> Spitfire Audio — Spin To Win


Bummer! The Tombola was fun and festive.
Sigh.


----------



## NekujaK (Nov 23, 2022)

The only attractive deal for me this year is the $150 upgrade from HZPerc to HZPerc Pro. However, I already have my money earmarked for the great CinePerc deal.

What to do????

The standard VI-C answer of "GET BOTH" isn't possible for me this time. It's gonna be one or the other.... but which one 🤔


----------



## Lee Blaske (Nov 23, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> So this actually sounds quite good. Yes, you could get similar sounds with tape effects plugins. But if you don't know what you are doing, you can just plug and play this.


Hmmm... Describing it as a library perfect for people who don't know what they're doing doesn't quite make it more enticing for me.


----------



## Lee Blaske (Nov 23, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Did SF really release particularly interesting or useful libraries this year? I think Appassionata at the start of the year, but can't recall anything else. I feel this has been one of their weakest release years in recent memory.


Giving them the benefit of the doubt, considering that libraries are in the pipeline for awhile before they come out, COVID probably is still impacting what they're releasing right now. I also wonder if there's been much internal chaos at SF in connection with CH leaving. One would think that would have upset the apple cart. In a company with a lot of employees, there was probably a faction that was more aligned with CH. 

But... What kinds of really useful things are left to do that require ensembles of skilled players in excellent studios that have yet to be done? In other words, what kind of stuff remains that people would be really willing to open up their wallets for? All of the low hanging fruit has been picked multiple times, and been picked very well by a multitude of library companies. What might still be left to do is sampling larger and larger instrumental gestures (SF had done a lot of that, to date). The problem with that, though, is the the larger pieces of content turn the people using those products less into composers, and more into music editors. Enormous numbers of microphone positions might not be the selling point they think it is.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 23, 2022)

Lee Blaske said:


> Giving them the benefit of the doubt, considering that libraries are in the pipeline for awhile before they come out, COVID probably is still impacting what they're releasing right now. I also wonder if there's been much internal chaos at SF in connection with CH leaving. One would think that would have upset the apple cart. In a company with a lot of employees, there was probably a faction that was more aligned with CH.
> 
> But... What kinds of really useful things are left to do that require ensembles of skilled players in excellent studios that have yet to be done? In other words, what kind of stuff remains that people would be really willing to open up their wallets for? All of the low hanging fruit has been picked multiple times, and been picked very well by a multitude of library companies. What might still be left to do is sampling larger and larger instrumental gestures (SF had done a lot of that, to date). The problem with that, though, is the the larger pieces of content turn the people using those products less into composers, and more into music editors. Enormous numbers of microphone positions might not be the selling point they think it is.


So in other words, sampling has plateaued? Other developers seem to continue to be doing interesting things. SF has even slowed down in general with their content aspirations - I could see that CH was the driving force of a lot of things like that. Big loss IMO. I watched some of the “vlogs” by the CEO - not a particularly inspiring individual compared to Paul and Christian. I worry about his vision for SF without the guidance of CH. Or how they plan to prioritize things that matter for composers - like improvements in QA and technical robustness (which he doesn’t seem like he is - more of a marketing guy). And I say this as a massive SF supporter.


----------



## swinkler (Nov 23, 2022)

I didn’t realize that some of the libraries require the full Kontakt license either. There’s a great deal on a Goldfinger percussion library but glad I double checked before adding it to a cart.


----------



## Scalms (Nov 23, 2022)

AMBi said:


> Really liking Fragile String Evolutions so far!
> Doesn't really add much to what I already have, but having some Evos with Con Sordino is pretty unique and nice to have.


Curious which of your libraries is similar to Fragile Strings? 

I have Time Micro and Macro and I can probably mimic Fragile strings similarly I would think, plus i also have Tundra and SCS which can be usEd to similar effect.

still mulling over this Ton…


----------



## AndreBoulard (Nov 23, 2022)

when is this happening. this sounds super good!


----------



## Lee Blaske (Nov 23, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> So in other words, sampling has plateaued? Other developers seem to continue to be doing interesting things.


What would you consider to be some of the most interesting things released by other developers this past year? To me, it really seems like we've reached a point where a lot of new libraries are quite similar to other libraries.

For me, the most exciting thing I've run across recently is the new VHorns Saxophone library (modeled instruments). A very noticeable step up, for me, from previous products.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 23, 2022)

Lee Blaske said:


> What would you consider to be some of the most interesting things released by other developers this past year? To me, it really seems like we've reached a point where a lot of new libraries are quite similar to other libraries.


I'd say the most interesting stuff is whatever's easier to use, and whatever's recorded better.


----------



## Benbln (Nov 23, 2022)

On one hand the deals are very good but some are not. I‘m in for another OA library so I guess it only makes sense to overpay it (because it will probably be cheaper during Christmas sale) if I want the 4perture. 

Maybe it makes sense to go for one of the new libraries too because I don’t think that Appassionata for example will be cheaper next month.


----------



## AMBi (Nov 23, 2022)

Scalms said:


> Curious which of your libraries is similar to Fragile Strings?
> 
> I have Time Micro and Macro and I can probably mimic Fragile strings similarly I would think, plus i also have Tundra and SCS which can be usEd to similar effect.
> 
> still mulling over this Ton…


I’d say Olafur Arnalds Chamber Evolutions, Liminal Chamber Strings Vol. 1, Arkhis, Albion Neo, and SCS have me pretty covered as far as chamber sized textured longs go.

They’re all definitely going for different aesthetics for the most part, but after a while string textures just sound like String Textures™ to me.
I’d still say it’s a fun addition and can see myself reaching for Fragile Evo more than something like OACE since it has a more intimate sound overall which I like.

Fragile might have my favorite chamber sordinos I own since they don’t have that plastic-y/processed sound that small ensemble sordinos tend to have.

The only main downside to Fragile is it doesn’t really have proper mic perspectives.
Each signal you load up is processed versions of the main samples so I’ll likely be getting rid of some of the mixes to save space


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 23, 2022)

Benbln said:


> On one hand the deals are very good but some are not. I‘m in for another OA library so I guess it only makes sense to overpay it (because it will probably be cheaper during Christmas sale) if I want the 4perture.
> 
> Maybe it makes sense to go for one of the new libraries too because I don’t think that Appassionata for example will be cheaper next month.


Appassionata won't be discounted below its current price until the spring sale. Libraries have to be more than a year old before they are eligible for the full discount in the current sale.

Curiously though, since this time the sale is only 25% on individual products (40% off on selected items), there are several new libraries that you can get right now at a higher discount than the older stuff, because the intro price on those new libraries had more than a 25% discount.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 23, 2022)

Lee Blaske said:


> What would you consider to be some of the most interesting things released by other developers this past year? To me, it really seems like we've reached a point where a lot of new libraries are quite similar to other libraries.
> 
> For me, the most exciting thing I've run across recently is the new VHorns Saxophone library (modeled instruments). A very noticeable step up, for me, from previous products.


Look at Musical Sampling's new flute. Look at the scripting innovations of Modern Scoring Strings. Look at the unique instruments of VSL World Winds or the amazing interface of VSL Synchron Harp. There's innovations and interesting releases happening from many developers. Spitfire should be leading the market - and I think Paul and Christian were visionaries in many ways for the industry. I fear SF has lost some of that mojo.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 23, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Look at Musical Sampling's new flute. Look at the scripting innovations of Modern Scoring Strings. Look at the unique instruments of VSL World Winds or the amazing interface of VSL Synchron Harp. There's innovations and interesting releases happening from many developers. Spitfire should be leading the market - and I think Paul and Christian were visionaries in many ways for the industry. I fear SF has lost some of that mojo.


Completely agree, I just don’t see much innovation from them. Their Rompler isn’t great compared to others, and I think it holds them back.

Where they have been hugely influencial is getting new people into sampling via Pianobook and people using Sample Libraries via Pianobook and Labs. They have had a massive impact, but the quality of the scripting in the Libraries feels behind where others are at, at the moment. 

However I do think that with libraries like Appasionatta with the legato and having Abbey Road Studio to record in they can bring some excellent libraries next year.


----------



## Robert_G (Nov 23, 2022)

Once again.....their flagship Symphony Bundle isn't on sale. Not even 10%....lol.


----------



## Coffee-Milk (Nov 23, 2022)

I'm thinking about the Ton. Does Fragile Strings offer something OACE doesnt have?
And can the Studio Brass be used as a more aggressive layer on BBCSO? 
Thanks in advance.🙂


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 23, 2022)

Robert_G said:


> Once again.....their flagship Symphony Bundle isn't on sale. Not even 10%....lol.


SSO bundles are at a permanent 50% off, with no further discounts during sales. Sometimes one of the SSO libraries are in a sale bundle at a higher discount, so if that happens and the other libraries in that bundle you want or already own, pick that up, then complete the SSO bundle to save the most.

The Black Weekend bundles tend to have the highest discounts, but also tend to include more eclectic libraries. This year is no different.


----------



## Robert_G (Nov 23, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> SSO bundles are at a permanent 50% off, with no further discounts during sales. Sometimes one of the SSO libraries are in a sale bundle at a higher discount, so if that happens and the other libraries in that bundle you want or already own, pick that up, then complete the SSO bundle to save the most.


Many other companies put good sales on their bundles. Spitfire does not.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 23, 2022)

Coffee-Milk said:


> I'm thinking about the Ton. Does Fragile Strings offer something OACE doesnt have?
> And can the Studio Brass be used as a more aggressive layer on BBCSO?
> Thanks in advance.🙂


Fragile Strings has some con sordino evos, and also has a (poorly-named) "variation" slider that adjusts the sample start point. So you can start in the middle of a sample with less of the "buildup". So it still changes over time, but it doesn't have to play for 5+ seconds before reaching a louder volume. You just have to set the attack in the ADSR to something reasonable to "smooth out" the attack if you use this feature.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 23, 2022)

Robert_G said:


> Many other companies put good sales on their bundles. Spitfire does not.


It's already at 50% off the original bundle price (which itself is discounted off the full price of the libraries). You just don't have to wait for sales to get it.

Like the standard SSO bundle:

Full price of individual libraries: $2446
Bundle price: $1999 (~20% off)
Permanent 50% off: $999 (60% off total)


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 23, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Did SF really release particularly interesting or useful libraries this year? I think Appassionata at the start of the year, but can't recall anything else. I feel this has been one of their weakest release years in recent memory.


This may be because they could only do limited recording in 2020 and 2021. I'm going to guess the 2020/2021 release libraries were mostly recorded prior to COVID.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 23, 2022)

The Studio Brass doesn’t list Legato in its list of articulations. I feel like I must have missed something as surely each instrument has a legato patch?


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 23, 2022)

Robert_G said:


> Many other companies put good sales on their bundles. Spitfire does not.


They have better sales at Christmas other than the Ton and the Black Weekend bundles.


----------



## gussunkri (Nov 23, 2022)

Markrs said:


> The Studio Brass doesn’t list Legato in its list of articulations. I feel like I must have missed something as surely each instrument has a legato patch?


It has.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 23, 2022)

gussunkri said:


> It has.


All except the cimbasso.


----------



## FinGael (Nov 23, 2022)

Daren Audio said:


> Bummer! The Tombola was fun and festive.
> Sigh.


It was, but spinning the wheel is nicer than missing the tickets (did not manage to grab any last year).


----------



## carlc (Nov 23, 2022)

swinkler said:


> I didn’t realize that some of the libraries require the full Kontakt license either. There’s a great deal on a Goldfinger percussion library but glad I double checked before adding it to a cart.


I watched Paul’s walkthrough, it’s from 8 years ago. This was before he was even excited…


----------



## tcb (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## stevebryson (Nov 23, 2022)

Does anyone else feel that Aperture Cassette Symphony is something we'd expect to find on https://www.spifftire.com?


----------



## liquidlino (Nov 23, 2022)

stevebryson said:


> Does anyone else feel that Aperture Cassette Symphony is something I'd expect to find on https://www.spifftire.com?


Wow, he's really gone to a lot of trouble with that website!!!


----------



## LATABOM (Nov 24, 2022)

stevebryson said:


> Does anyone else feel that Aperture Cassette Symphony is something we'd expect to find on https://www.spifftire.com?


Jesus Christ, what kind of sad person spends that much time expressing nerd rage at a relatively small company, all for the reward of 13 twitter followers?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 24, 2022)

Some people have mentioned Henson leaving Spitfire. I was under the impression that he had 'stepped away for awhile'. Also, in one of his recent videos, he apologised for not making many videos recently as he's been busy with composing work. So, he's been very busy anyway. I figured he'd be back at Spitfire once they were confident he wouldn't be a financial liability. (I'm not sure he would have been even now - publicity is publicity and all that.)

Appasionata was apparently a Thomson-driven project and seems to have been very well received.

Some of their other releases this year, though useful for media composing, may have been even more appreciated by song writers and producers. So, I'm guessing that, for good or ill, they are looking to expand the customer base. Though difficulties recording large ensembles in recent years probably also played a large role in the projects chosen.


----------



## d4vec4rter (Nov 24, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Look at Musical Sampling's new flute. Look at the scripting innovations of Modern Scoring Strings. Look at the unique instruments of VSL World Winds or the amazing interface of VSL Synchron Harp. There's innovations and interesting releases happening from many developers. Spitfire should be leading the market - and I think Paul and Christian were visionaries in many ways for the industry. I fear SF has lost some of that mojo.


Have to agree here. There was no doubting CH's drive, enthusiasm and inspiration when watching his SA specific videos. They were an integral part of the marketing I suppose but they did rub off on you and I'm sure they were partly to blame for the serious amount of cash I've sent their way.

It must be a difficult job to continually come up with new and innovative ideas in a highly competitive market that now seems quite saturated. Let's face it, there are only so many ways you can play a violin - there's a lot, granted, but it is finite, if you get my drift.

CH's departure, in my opinion, would have certainly left quite a large hole that would be difficult to fill and he's taken a fair chunk of that mojo they once had with him.


----------



## stevebryson (Nov 24, 2022)

stevebryson said:


> Does anyone else feel that Aperture Cassette Symphony is something we'd expect to find on https://www.spifftire.com?


Oh well - I found myself $10 short of the $299 mark, so because I'm a hoarder and I've never regretted buying things, I added an originals I've had my eye on for a while. So I'll be getting Aperture Cassette Symphony. Not that I can imagine using it...


----------



## JSteel (Nov 24, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Some people have mentioned Henson leaving Spitfire. I was under the impression that he had 'stepped away for awhile'. Also, in one of his recent videos, he apologised for not making many videos recently as he's been busy with composing work. So, he's been very busy anyway. I figured he'd be back at Spitfire once they were confident he wouldn't be a financial liability. (I'm not sure he would have been even now - publicity is publicity and all that.)


I can only speak for myself, to me it's exactly the opposite. The way they handled this situation, is one reason that i'm not interested in buying anything from Spitfire. The same with NI, wanted to update to 14, but the statement in the shopping cart, that they don't sell anything to russians, kept me away from updating. How dangerous can a russian be, while making music instead of war? To me it has to be all about music and not politics and cancel culture. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 24, 2022)

JSteel said:


> I can only speak for myself, to me it's exactly the opposite. The way they handled this situation, is one reason that i'm not interested in buying anything from Spitfire. The same with NI, wanted to update to 14, but the statement in the shopping cart, that they don't sell anything to russians, kept me away from updating. How dangerous can a russian be, while making music instead of war? To me it has to be all about music and not politics and cancel culture. But that's just my opinion.


A worthy topic, but a huge one that I think could derail the thread!

I think there have been interesting libraries that may be less appealing to most (certainly not all!) of us here. And, perhaps, some disappointment that the modular orchestra got started with low percussion! Not every year will be their best and some year or other has to be below par, whether this one has or hasn't been.

And the next sale isn't far off and hopefully will be better for the people who didn't do so well out of this one.


----------



## gamma-ut (Nov 24, 2022)

The bust-up at Spitfire was only a few months ago. I find it hard to believe that Christian's enforced sabbatical has had a material effect on instruments that are often in development over many months.

I think there's just been a gradual shift in aesthetic that is toward certain types of customer and use-cases that isn't quite in the same arena as, say, OT or VSL. For a long time, they've been doing instruments where one or two key presses are doing a lot of lifting, such as the Evolutions. I don't think they're adding three zillion mic positions and lots of sound-design material out of cussedness: they're just going after a market that they believe really wants that aesthetic. Or they've gone down a blind alley.

More stuff is being mixed for surround formats like Atmos and sound design gets called upon for a large chunk of underscore, so I think they are probably doing OK. The first trend seems locked-in to me; the second trend might reverse sharply, so that's their biggest risk.


----------



## LATABOM (Nov 24, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Some people have mentioned Henson leaving Spitfire. I was under the impression that he had 'stepped away for awhile'. Also, in one of his recent videos, he apologised for not making many videos recently as he's been busy with composing work. So, he's been very busy anyway. I figured he'd be back at Spitfire once they were confident he wouldn't be a financial liability. (I'm not sure he would have been even now - publicity is publicity and all that.)
> 
> Appasionata was apparently a Thomson-driven project and seems to have been very well received.
> 
> Some of their other releases this year, though useful for media composing, may have been even more appreciated by song writers and producers. So, I'm guessing that, for good or ill, they are looking to expand the customer base. Though difficulties recording large ensembles in recent years probably also played a large role in the projects chosen.


There are likely Spitfire staff members, collaborators, important business contacts etc who are transgender and/or have close friends/family who are transgender. Having somebody in a senior position not only personally holding discriminatory opinions, but going as far as espousing them and supporting very divisive transphobic blowhard on public channels that are strongly connected to the workplace just creates an untenable situation in the workplace. 

I don't think it's so much a "financial liability" or "cancel culture" trope but a "gross misconduct in the workplace and you can't put the toothpaste back in the tube" sort of thing.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 24, 2022)

LATABOM said:


> There are likely Spitfire staff members, collaborators, important business contacts etc who are transgender and/or have close friends/family who are transgender. Having somebody in a senior position not only personally holding discriminatory opinions, but going as far as espousing them and supporting very divisive transphobic blowhard on public channels that are strongly connected to the workplace just creates an untenable situation in the workplace.
> 
> I don't think it's so much a "financial liability" or "cancel culture" trope but a "gross misconduct in the workplace and you can't put the toothpaste back in the tube" sort of thing.


The issue in this context was whether he has left Spitfire and the impact that might have had or could have for Spitfire's products. So, I'm sorry for including speculation on the reasons for the 'stepping away'; I was just puzzled by comments suggesting that he had left Spitfire when I was under the impression that he hasn't.


----------



## LATABOM (Nov 24, 2022)

JSteel said:


> I can only speak for myself, to me it's exactly the opposite. The way they handled this situation, is one reason that i'm not interested in buying anything from Spitfire. The same with NI, wanted to update to 14, but the statement in the shopping cart, that they don't sell anything to russians, kept me away from updating. How dangerous can a russian be, while making music instead of war? To me it has to be all about music and not politics and cancel culture. But that's just my opinion.


Over 1000 companies have gone above and beyond what their countries' sanctions require : https://som.yale.edu/story/2022/over-1000-companies-have-curtailed-operations-russia-some-remain

No, closing McDonalds or stopping sales of Alicia's Keys or Adidas' latest running shoes isn't going to directly affect how many innocent civilians are having their lives taken and/or ruined, but it's very fair and reasonable at this point to treat Russia as a single entity and for companies horrified at the senseless atrocities being committed to express their horror by cutting ties with the entire country.


----------



## The Retroblueman (Nov 24, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> You realize they will have their normal 40% Christmas sale next month.


Oh yes, and, notwithstanding that I just have splurged on a shiny new PC, External SSD and studio monitors, I am sure SF will tempt me with something expensive before the year is out (after all, I have a £10 voucher to use up😀)!

Incidentally, on cool things SF released this year - I thought the epic choir was pretty nifty for £29.

Also, I loved Aperture the stack - apparently I missed the memo on that being not so good. The trick I think is to ramp _down _the expression as you ramp _up _the aperture - some really nice dissolves to nothing can be done with that. Scattered soft guitars are GREAT, Dave is GREAT and you can put the clean guitars through a virtual amp and get all kinds of nutty sounds when you mess with the aperture. Also, I felt so guilty about getting lovely synth sounds out of the box without any effort that I bought Zebra 2!

[trying to move this swiftly on from the CH tangent and back on to buying stuff- cos I am a delicate, capitalist flower]


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 24, 2022)

There are other areas of VI-Control, for anyone wanting a discussion of broader, political, moral and financial topics that have arisen:



Off-Topics - Political - Enter at own risk!








Christian Henson's tweet, and why we're deleting posts about it


Christian got himself into some hot water last night over a tweet about trans kids, specifically the relationship between autism and gender identity. As often happens in situations like this, words like "transphobic" are quickly (and carelessly IMO) thrown about, the pitchforks emerge, and...




vi-control.net


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 24, 2022)

The Retroblueman said:


> Oh yes, and, notwithstanding that I just have splurged on a shiny new PC, External SSD and studio monitors, I am sure SF will tempt me with something expensive before the year is out (after all, I have a £10 voucher to use up😀)!
> 
> Incidentally, on cool things SF released this year - I thought the epic choir was pretty nifty for £29.
> 
> ...


That's a really great idea with The Stack. I must have tried that combination, but I probably wasn't listening carefully enough. I love the sounds of The Stack, I just didn't think the aperture element worked well. But maybe adjusting the Expression (volume) helps. Although that does sound dangerously like 'It sounds so much better when you turn it down!'; but that's true of so many good things. Especially guitars!

The Epic Choir was an eye-opener for me. I didn't get it; but I learned that there had been a big demand for a low priced classical (I don't know the right word!) choir. I'd been in the sort of 'composer corner' thinking that a choir library had to be massive, with lots of options, in order to be useful. Daft, really. A smaller cost, smaller library that sounds great can be just the thing.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 24, 2022)

The Ton feels mismatched to me….


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 24, 2022)

easyrider said:


> The Ton feels mismatched to me….


Well, it's got strings, brass and woodwinds! That's a kind of balance!


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 24, 2022)

LATABOM said:


> String/Woodwind Evos just got an update simultaneously with the advertising rollout, so that might also be a tipoff.


Bingo!


----------



## The Retroblueman (Nov 24, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> That's a really great idea with The Stack. I must have tried that combination, but I probably wasn't listening carefully enough. I love the sounds of The Stack, I just didn't think the aperture element worked well. But maybe adjusting the Expression (volume) helps. Although that does sound dangerously like 'It sound so much better when you turn it down!'; but that's true of so many good things. Especially guitars!
> 
> The Epic Choir was an eye-opener for me. I didn't get it; but I learned that there had been a big demand for a low priced classical (I don't know the right word!) choir. I'd been in the sort of 'composer corner' thinking that a choir library had to be massive, with lots of options, in order to be useful. Daft, really. A smaller cost, smaller library that sounds great can be just the thing.


Ooh forgot about the 808 in the stack as well (which is just a nicely sampled 808 if you turn the Aperture all the way down) - that featured (literally) heavily on that soundiron monstrosity I came up with last month.

Yeh, I would love a big epic SF choir with lots of options, a word builder and legato - one day I want to mock up Beethoven 9 with samples - I reckon that is probably undoable (the 4 solo vocalists are the deal breaker) but would love to be proved wrong! But a nice simple big sounding choir with the "Air" sound is very useful to have in the toolbox!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 24, 2022)

The Retroblueman said:


> Ooh forgot about the 808 in the stack as well (which is just a nicely sampled 808 if you turn the Aperture all the way down) - that featured (literally) heavily on that soundiron monstrosity I came up with last month.


What, this old thing? Everybody deserves to enjoy a little bit of 808.


----------



## The Retroblueman (Nov 24, 2022)

Thanks Bee - you continue to make the world a nicer place! (albeit not necessarily by posting my music😁). Incidentally - if you want a hint of the aperture guitars through softube's JCM 800 I think I used that trick on my "heaviest score imaginable" for the heavyocity compo back in February - there's a lovely snarl at about 0.42 that I thought had potential.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 24, 2022)

The Retroblueman said:


> Thanks Bee - you continue to make the world a nicer place! (albeit not necessarily by posting my music😁). Incidentally - if you want a hint of the aperture guitars through softube's JCM 800 I think I used that trick on my "heaviest score imaginable" for the heavyocity compo back in February - there's a lovely snarl at about 0.42 that I thought had potential.


I'll check that out for sure!

Actually, I had a listen to the demo tracks for Spitfire's guitar library Joey Santiago Guitars. It's in the Classics bundle, or is currently £39 down from £199. It's got some real spark and bite to it and seems to be really versatile and different to other guitar libraries I've heard.









Spitfire Audio — Joey Santiago Guitars






www.spitfireaudio.com





I'm still avoiding guitar libraries though. As useful as they might be, and as good as the sound might be, I feel that as a guitarist I should really do my own guitar playing. I may not be a good guitarist, but it is still the musical thing that I'm best at.


----------



## The Retroblueman (Nov 24, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I'll check that out for sure!
> 
> Actually, I had a listen to the demo tracks for Spitfire's guitar library Joey Santiago Guitars. It's in the Classics bundle, or is currently £39 down from £199. It's got some real spark and bite to it and seems to be really versatile and different to other guitar libraries I've heard.
> 
> ...


Yes - I know what you mean re avoiding guitar libraries- my big problem though is that I don't play often enough to keep the calluses up - so every time I dig out the strat (maybe once every 3 months) I have about 20 gloriously happy minutes, followed by 20 painful minutes, followed by 20 VERY painful minutes, followed by massive blisters (also, my intonation is very ropey- but I suppose there's always melodyne)!


----------



## easyrider (Nov 24, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I'm still avoiding guitar libraries though. As useful as they might be, and as good as the sound might be, I feel that as a guitarist I should really do my own guitar playing. I may not be a good guitarist, but it is still the musical thing that I'm best at.


defo be unique and record you own guitar….whack some reverb on it….fuzz or distortion and your gold…😂


----------



## easyrider (Nov 24, 2022)

Leave the Strat


The Retroblueman said:


> Yes - I know what you mean re avoiding guitar libraries- my big problem though is that I don't play often enough to keep the calluses up - so every time I dig out the strat (maybe once every 3 months) I have about 20 gloriously happy minutes, followed by 20 painful minutes, followed by 20 VERY painful minutes, followed by massive blisters (also, my intonation is very ropey- but I suppose there's always melodyne)!


leave the Strat out….don’t make it a chore to find it…


----------



## The Retroblueman (Nov 24, 2022)

easyrider said:


> Leave the Strat
> 
> leave the Strat out….don’t make it a choir to find it…


Yes, but the trouble there is my two year old fancies herself to be the next Ed Sheeran but treats the guitar like the next Pete Townshend😮


----------



## easyrider (Nov 24, 2022)

The Retroblueman said:


> Yes, but the trouble there is my two year old fancies herself to be the next Ed Sheeran but treats the guitar like the next Pete Townshend😮


Hang it the wall just out of reach…


----------



## AudioLoco (Nov 24, 2022)

JSteel said:


> I can only speak for myself, to me it's exactly the opposite. The way they handled this situation, is one reason that i'm not interested in buying anything from Spitfire. The same with NI, wanted to update to 14, but the statement in the shopping cart, that they don't sell anything to russians, kept me away from updating. How dangerous can a russian be, while making music instead of war? To me it has to be all about music and not politics and cancel culture. But that's just my opinion.


Badge of honor for Spitfire, on the opposite.

While its government and hundreds of thousands of their people are intent in destroying and torturing innocent civilians while keeping the whole world hostage to the nuclear disaster that might come at any second, I'm really glad some ordinary citizens at least are brought to notice and maybe ask themselves a couple of questions about the crimes their government and citizens are committing, by the "terrible punishment" of not enjoying some Spitfire and NI products.
Bu hu! Big effing deal!

It's the least a company can do and I applaude SF for being decent.


----------



## The Retroblueman (Nov 24, 2022)

easyrider said:


> Hang it the wall just out of reach…


Out of sight- out of danger - much like Emperor Palpatine, she can be very persuasive...


----------



## Chris Hurst (Nov 24, 2022)

I'm a reasonable guitarist, but use sample libraries to get the idea down when I'm not always able to get to the guitar and replace with original guitar (if needed) later. I picked up the Joey Santiago one in this deal, as there's no way I would pay the usual RRP for it, but hear enough in there to be useful to me.

Also picked up Gaze for similar reasons.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 24, 2022)

double post.


----------



## Technostica (Nov 24, 2022)

easyrider said:


> Hang it the wall just out of reach…


I know that it's tempting to hang the buggers on the wall at times, but I wouldn't want to have to explain it to Social Services.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 24, 2022)

Technostica said:


> I know that it's tempting to hang the buggers on the wall at times, but I wouldn't want to have to explain it to Social Services.


Please, no politics! You'll get the thread closed!


----------



## easyrider (Nov 24, 2022)

I left my crappy guitar within reach of my daughter…told her not to touch it…of course she couldnt resist.

shes now 22 and plays guitar…reverse psychology at its best…

she also loves Frank Zappa and the Beatles…😂


----------



## The Retroblueman (Nov 24, 2022)

easyrider said:


> I left my crappy guitar within reach of my daughter…told her not to touch it…of course she couldnt resist.
> 
> shes now 22 and plays guitar…reverse psychology at its best…
> 
> she also loves Frank Zappa and the Beatles…😂


Superbly done! - 

My littlun has ready access to several crappy guitars - including a Fender 6 string uke which is actually hers (it's just the 2 grand Strat that gets extra protection detail - although I would quite like to let her make some noise on it through the Marshall amp at some point soon).


----------



## d4vec4rter (Nov 24, 2022)

The Retroblueman said:


> Superbly done! -
> 
> My littlun has ready access to several crappy guitars - including a Fender 6 string uke which is actually hers (it's just the 2 grand Strat that gets extra protection detail - although I would quite like to let her make some noise on it through the Marshall amp at some point soon).


Lol, I left my "not so crappy, very expensive" Taylor Acoustic Guitar within reach of the dog that fell off the sofa and, in a state of shock, proceeded to put some very nasty scratches into the sitka spruce. After packing it off to the Taylor Service Centre in Amsterdam (I live in the UK), becoming £300 poorer and a very frustrating 6 week wait (courtesy of a right royal cock-up by UPS), I've finally got it back. Taylor have done a wonderful of the repair and it's basically looking like new.

Needless to say, the dog is now banned from coming anywhere near when this guitar is out and it stays in its case otherwise.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 24, 2022)

d4vec4rter said:


> Lol, I left my "not so crappy, very expensive" Taylor Acoustic Guitar within reach of the dog that fell off the sofa and, in a state of shock, proceeded to put some very nasty scratches into the sitka spruce. After packing it off to the Taylor Service Centre in Amsterdam (I live in the UK), becoming £300 poorer and a very frustrating 6 week wait (courtesy of a right royal cock-up by UPS), I've finally got it back. Taylor have done a wonderful of the repair and it's basically looking like new.
> 
> Needless to say, the dog is now banned from coming anywhere near when this guitar is out and it stays in its case otherwise.


Okay, I think by this stage I should be posting a link to another part of VI-Control for mishaps with musical instruments and the compositional benefits of keeping your dog in a case!






Acoustic & Orchestral Instruments (Not samples)


Everything/Anything about acoustic instruments, orchestral, ethnic, voices used to recreate MIDI mock-ups with real ensembles or orchestras, or as solo instruments, etc.




vi-control.net


----------



## Loïc D (Nov 24, 2022)

d4vec4rter said:


> Lol, I left my "not so crappy, very expensive" Taylor Acoustic Guitar within reach of the dog that fell off the sofa and, in a state of shock, proceeded to put some very nasty scratches into the sitka spruce. After packing it off to the Taylor Service Centre in Amsterdam (I live in the UK), becoming £300 poorer and a very frustrating 6 week wait (courtesy of a right royal cock-up by UPS), I've finally got it back. Taylor have done a wonderful of the repair and it's basically looking like new.
> 
> Needless to say, the dog is now banned from coming anywhere near when this guitar is out and it stays in its case otherwise.


What kind of guitar case can fit a dog ? Did you drill holes so that he can breathe ?


----------



## d4vec4rter (Nov 24, 2022)

Loïc D said:


> What kind of guitar case can fit a dog ? Did you drill holes so that he can breathe ?


Ha Ha! Of course I don't put her in the guitar case.... I hang her on the wall.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Nov 24, 2022)

lettucehat said:


> So Studio Brass is pretty bad right? But why exactly?


Because the forum says so. 😉

I think the studio series is unfairly maligned actually. Sure, by any of the usual comparative metrics there are better libraries. But sometimes you just want the sound of the studio series. I use the strings a lot in preference to other newer libraries.


----------



## Mikro93 (Nov 24, 2022)

Re: the bundles:

- The Ton is a very interesting combination. I'm not sure the rooms work together, and I know SStB got some mixed reviews, but... For the price? Amazing. Fragile Strings would be a staple in my setup. I love evos. But I have enough, and with Infinite Winds in my setup, I don't need any more winds. 

- Black Weekend Core would be my favourite bundle. There's enough material in there to write pro grade music for a whole life. So good! But I already have Orchestral Swarm (which I love), AltSS (which I love) and a guitar (which I need to tune).

- Black Weekend Pro is a huge combination of things that I don't really care for, but they're definitely unique. I hope they fit in somebody's music and that we can listen to it somewhere


----------



## FireGS (Nov 24, 2022)

Weird. I didnt buy anything from Spitfire, but I got the email that Aperture Cassette Symphony is ready to download. I'm installing it. Why did I get this?


----------



## tcb (Nov 24, 2022)

FireGS said:


> Weird. I didnt buy anything from Spitfire, but I got the email that Aperture Cassette Symphony is ready to download. I'm installing it. Why did I get this?


Did you play a spin  ?


Spitfire Audio — Spin To Win


----------



## Laddy (Nov 24, 2022)

FireGS said:


> Weird. I didnt buy anything from Spitfire, but I got the email that Aperture Cassette Symphony is ready to download. I'm installing it. Why did I get this?


Did you buy the new AR perc?


----------



## erikradbo (Nov 24, 2022)

Hard pass


----------



## FireGS (Nov 24, 2022)

tcb said:


> Did you play a spin  ?
> 
> 
> Spitfire Audio — Spin To Win


Nope.


----------



## FireGS (Nov 24, 2022)

Laddy said:


> Did you buy the new AR perc?


That might be it.. but that was like more than a week ago


----------



## easyrider (Nov 24, 2022)

FireGS said:


> That might be it.. but that was like more than a week ago


The lib released aperture


----------



## gamma-ut (Nov 24, 2022)

FireGS said:


> That might be it.. but that was like more than a week ago


They sent out an email after the low-perc launch that said if you bought AR Pro you'd qualify for the Aperture freebie.


----------



## holywilly (Nov 24, 2022)

tcb said:


> Did you play a spin  ?
> 
> 
> Spitfire Audio — Spin To Win


Just wondering, what happen if I win the prize that I already have, I have quite a lots of spitfire libraries.


----------



## tcb (Nov 24, 2022)

holywilly said:


> Just wondering, what happen if I win the prize that I already have, I have quite a lots of spitfire libraries.


I don't know because I never won a prize


----------



## hannu (Nov 24, 2022)

My BF plan was to finally get Albion Solstice and add The Ton on top of that to get Aperture for free, but since Solstice is only 30% off and the tape stuff isn't really my style, I've decided to wait until the Christmas sale. I feel like the Ton wouldn't add enough to my existing palette since I already have nice textural strings in Tundra / Cinematic Frozen Strings (+ will eventually get some more in Solstice) and Studio Brass sounds really bland compared to the gorgeous Abbey Road stuff I already have.

Many individual parts of the Classics Bundle sound nice though, especially Chrysalis which many people here seem to like. Interestingly many of the libraries that cost 49 - 99 and are not normally part of sales, are now 30% off so this could be the time to get one of those?


----------



## Bluemount Score (Nov 24, 2022)

easyrider said:


> The Ton feels mismatched to me….


It's a greatly priced deal but none of these libraries are on my wishlist, there was a time when I would still have bought it, but my GAS luckily became less and less. Will skip it this year


----------



## Aitcpiano (Nov 24, 2022)

I think I'm going to just go with the Ton. I've got solstice for some texture strings but that's the only other library I have that has spitfire evolutions so the fragile string evolutions could be a nice addition. The Sparkling Woodwinds will be nice as well (I have AROOF already). Not too bothered about the Brass just because I already have way to many Brass libraries.

Even at the tons price and with a £12 voucher with Spitfire I am still reluctant buying any spitfire libraries or spending anything with them anymore, purely because of the no-re sale policy. I guess I'll only look at Spitfire during Black Friday sales and purely for the ton deal going forward.


----------



## Cideboy (Nov 24, 2022)

Daren Audio said:


> Bummer! The Tombola was fun and festive.
> Sigh.


I miss Christian’s energy.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Nov 24, 2022)

Hey friends! Spitfire's giving away a copy of Appassionata Strings this weekend! Come join the fun :D


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 24, 2022)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Hey friends! Spitfire's giving away a copy of Appassionata Strings this weekend! Come join the fun :D



Even if I didn't like your videos - which I do! I find them reflective and informative - I think I'd want to stop by for that giveaway!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Nov 24, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Even if I didn't like your videos - which I do! I find them reflective and informative - I think I'd want to stop by for that giveaway!


Aha thank you so much!


----------



## Yogevs (Nov 24, 2022)

Watched the first two minutes of the Cassette Symphony walkthrough which contains the trailer and intro and I swear it looks like an April Fools joke.


----------



## Delboy (Nov 24, 2022)

Nah - not for me even if free but wont be spending £249 this time around


----------



## Laddy (Nov 24, 2022)

A bit tempted by the core collection, for the alternative solo strings and ambient guitar. Its 224 for me, and I could buy a few of the oldies that are heavily discounted (Chrysalis, maybe the dc noisemaker and the exotic percussion thing). I'm slightly interested in the Aperture library this year. Would pay 50 for it.

Like last year:not interested in The Ton. Trying to get us hooked on TWO product lines, the buggers 😁


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 24, 2022)

Laddy said:


> A bit tempted by the core collection, for the alternative solo strings and ambient guitar. Its 224 for me, and I could buy a few of the oldies that are heavily discounted (Chrysalis, maybe the dc noisemaker and the exotic percussion thing)


I've had Alternative Solo Strings for a while and I really like them. I tend to use them as supporting layers. The alternative articulation for each is an interesting evolving sound. But they are nice sounding for anything. Maybe a little thin, but definitely textured and detailed.

I got DC Noisemaker this morning and I haven't worked my way through all of it. It is for full Kontakt, not the player; and there a lot of NKIs to go through. So it can look a little bitty. But, for me, the sounds are fantastic and natural sounding, even though they have probably been carefully tooled to be so playable on a keyboard. Great stuff!

Chrysalis does also sound great from the demos, though!


----------



## robgb (Nov 24, 2022)

So I broke down and upgraded to the pro version of Studio Strings. Couldn't beat the price.


----------



## ProfessorRosen (Nov 24, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Please, no politics! You'll get the thread closed!


This thread right now:




(I've been waiting for the perfect opportunity to link that)


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 24, 2022)

ProfessorRosen said:


> This thread right now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brilliant!


----------



## Robert_G (Nov 24, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> It's already at 50% off the original bundle price (which itself is discounted off the full price of the libraries). You just don't have to wait for sales to get it.
> 
> Like the standard SSO bundle:
> 
> ...





dzilizzi said:


> They have better sales at Christmas other than the Ton and the Black Weekend bundles.


This particular bundle is 0% off right now. I've watched this one for a few years now.








Spitfire Audio — Symphony Complete Professional


Symphony Complete Professional takes the ultimate Spitfire symphonic collection and adds in everything you need to make your symphonic and cinematic works compl



www.spitfireaudio.com





And again....others have bundle/pack discounts this BF.
For example Project Sam has all their packs on sale.
8Dio has their bundles at 70% off.
Fabfilter has their bundles on sale.
Tonnes of good quality companies have bundles/packs on sale this BF.

My point is that Spitfire never does addition bundle discounts on BF or any other sale.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 24, 2022)

FireGS said:


> Weird. I didnt buy anything from Spitfire, but I got the email that Aperture Cassette Symphony is ready to download. I'm installing it. Why did I get this?


Hmm. I haven't gotten my copy yet (I won the giveaway in the premiere). Immediately emailed the social media team as I was told to but haven't heard back from them yet.

I'm sure they're just really busy with the sale. But I kinda thought I would be the first one to get to try it out, since the premiere and giveaway was several hours before it "officially" became available. Oh well.

Let us know what you think!


----------



## FireGS (Nov 24, 2022)

Wait, am I really one of the first to have it? 

Out of everyone here?

Cmon...


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 24, 2022)

Robert_G said:


> This particular bundle is 0% off right now. I've watched this one for a few years now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again...the bundle is _permanently discounted_ at 50% off the (already discounted) full price of the bundle. It is *always* on sale. The total discount is 60% off, and you don't need to wait for a sale, just get it whenever you can.


----------



## FireGS (Nov 24, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> Let us know what you think!


I mean... lol.. it's alright. It's not something I'm jumping for, but it's definitely interesting. Wish I had more of a use for it. 

Low strings scattered at wide open aperture sounds really cool for trailer stuff. The low brass has a really mono sound to it, and lacks a lot of low frequencies (bc duh tape players), even at full aperture. Some stereo widening, and some bass boost and this sounds also very trailer-y.


----------



## Robert_G (Nov 24, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> Again...the bundle is _permanently discounted_ at 50% off the (already discounted) full price of the bundle. It is *always* on sale. The total discount is 60% off, and you don't need to wait for a sale, just get it whenever you can.


I don't think you're listening.
The other companies I mentioned are ALSO *permanently discounted* *in their packs and bundles*....and then THEY do *further discounts on those bundles* on BF and other sales. Spitfire is NOT doing what they are this BF no matter how you swing it.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 24, 2022)

Robert_G said:


> This particular bundle is 0% off right now. I've watched this one for a few years now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not true. They do discounts on bundles at Christmas time. In prior years, this was the only time they did discounts on all bundles. Every other sale was select bundles only. Sales have changed a lot in the last 3 or 4 years. Project Sam and OT didn't do hardly any sales. And when they did, 25 to 30% off. The competition for VI and effects dollars has probably quadrupled in the last 5 or so years. Prices have either dropped or things are on sale more often. I'm assuming a lot comes from the availability of better computers at prices a hobbyist can afford. So there are more customers, which then leads to more developers being able to enter the field. I am starting to wonder if we are getting close to the saturation point where something new and amazing will have to happen - probably hardware related - or it the industry will sit at this plateau and/or start dying until enough people leave and the cycle starts all over again.

As a hobbyist buyer, though, I love this point.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 24, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> Not true. They do discounts on bundles at Christmas time. In prior years, this was the only time they did discounts on all bundles. Every other sale was select bundles only.


Correct! And the permanently discounted SSO bundles are already quite a bit less expensive than what you would get with the double-discounted bundles during the Christmas sale / other sales when that specific bundle was further discounted.

So you get a lower price than you ever would have during *any *sale, and you don't have to wait for that sale to get that price. I really don't understand why he is complaining about that.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 24, 2022)

I've always been drawn to Alternative Solo Strings (ASS), especially with this wonderful video from Homay (no surprise) 



But my worry has always been that the little quirks / trills / grace notes will always be the same - in every use. I don't think they've recorded that many variations unfortunately, so it'll always sound like...ASS. Which is unfortunate because ASS sounds really good otherwise.


----------



## The Retroblueman (Nov 24, 2022)

Re symphony complete, I think the trick is to watch out for offers on the components - e.g. SCS was 50% off when CH had his ice bath in July (ish), Symphonic strings was in a "Karl Bowers bundle" (I think) at some point and the woods were on offer in September- you then get that knocked off the price of the symphony.

I only have SCS at the moment - but I have just bought an i9 with 64GB of RAM so it's going to be a while before I am back on track with saving for SSO - that said, my fingers remain crossed that as Abbey Road Orchestra gets rolling they will do a bigger discount on SSO.


----------



## Robert_G (Nov 24, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> Correct! And the permanently discounted SSO bundles are already quite a bit less expensive than what you would get with the double-discounted bundles during the Christmas sale / other sales when that specific bundle was further discounted.
> 
> So you get a lower price than you ever would have during *any *sale, and you don't have to wait for that sale to get that price. I really don't understand why he is complaining about that.


That library I mentioned might be flagship, but it's also old. The original price of that bundle hasn't really changed....especially when you compare to VSL VI series. VI series prices have absolutely tumbled...including the bundle prices.



dzilizzi said:


> Not true. They do discounts on bundles at Christmas time. In prior years, this was the only time they did discounts on all bundles. Every other sale was select bundles only. Sales have changed a lot in the last 3 or 4 years. Project Sam and OT didn't do hardly any sales. And when they did, 25 to 30% off. The competition for VI and effects dollars has probably quadrupled in the last 5 or so years. Prices have either dropped or things are on sale more often. I'm assuming a lot comes from the availability of better computers at prices a hobbyist can afford. So there are more customers, which then leads to more developers being able to enter the field. I am starting to wonder if we are getting close to the saturation point where something new and amazing will have to happen - probably hardware related - or it the industry will sit at this plateau and/or start dying until enough people leave and the cycle starts all over again.
> 
> As a hobbyist buyer, though, I love this point.


Even if we go by Justin's point of view...this libary bundle is still $2000. Not realistic in today's sample library market.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 24, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> I've always been drawn to Alternative Solo Strings (ASS), especially with this wonderful video from Homay (no surprise)
> 
> 
> 
> But my worry has always been that the little quirks / trills / grace notes will always be the same - in every use. I don't think they've recorded that many variations unfortunately, so it'll always sound like...ASS. Which is unfortunate because ASS sounds really good otherwise.



This is true in my experience. How much it matters is less clear. But it does get repetitive for me to listen to.

What you can do is play out the full sample, bounce it, and then cut is up - possible restitching the parts, probably not - for a bit more variety of starting points. I haven't tried that yet; but in Falcon I generally set long looping samples to start at a different place each time they are triggered.

Also, anything Homay does with instruments that I have sounds very much better than anything I ever do with them. She's one of the few Spitfire composers whose work I not only respect but also really enjoy.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 24, 2022)

Robert_G said:


> That library I mentioned might be flagship, but it's also old. The original price of that bundle hasn't really changed....especially when you compare to VSL VI series. VI series prices have absolutely tumbled...including the bundle prices.
> 
> 
> Even if we go by Justin's point of view...this libary bundle is still $2000. Not realistic in today's sample library market.


Is that the professional version with the extended mics? That is why it is more expensive. I can't actually see the prices because I own most of it. Do you need the extra mics? I would start out with the $999 always on sale basic SSO package and then wait for the Christmas 30% off bundles to see the new price? Then again, at Xmas, it should be around $1,399.30, which is about what I paid for SSO on sale 4 years ago. And I am not talking the pro version.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 24, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Also, anything Homay does with instruments that I have sounds very much better than anything I ever do with them. She's one of the few Spitfire composers whose work I not only respect but also really enjoy.


Indeed - I find her demos to often be the best ones (along with CH who is a stellar composer). Her demo for Abbey Road Low Percussion was easily my favorite. It seems she is featured less frequently these days, which is a pity (or maybe a sign her own composing career has taken off, which would be great if so).


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 24, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Indeed - I find her demos to often be the best ones (along with CH who is a stellar composer). Her demo for Abbey Road Low Percussion was easily my favorite. It seems she is featured less frequently these days, which is a pity (or maybe a sign her own composing career has taken off, which would be great if so).


That's what I've been hoping. And, yes, I love Henson's stuff. I like Lucie Treacher's work too.


----------



## wing (Nov 24, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> But my worry has always been that the little quirks / trills / grace notes will always be the same - in every use. I don't think they've recorded that many variations unfortunately, so it'll always sound like...ASS. Which is unfortunate because ASS sounds really good otherwise.


I've owned this library for a few years. I like it sometimes for an interesting texture but not the focus (which is a bummer given that it's a solo library). I can confirm your worry, however, on some of the articulations. The quirks are so specific (like not the kind of thing a player would play the same way twice) so when you hear it loop back multiple times, it starts to sound unnatural (more of an issue with the longs). The quirks are also unusual to a degree that it feels like you'd only really hear it in one song. So you don't ultimately get a lot of mileage from these articulations because it starts to sound like an obvious sample and not something you'd want to use even more than once - it would feel too recycled.

That said, there are some articulations which are still interesting and useful. The tremolos have this chaotic frenetic offbeat energy which don't necessarily sound too looped. The shorts like the pizzi, staccato brushed and digs are unique sounding but not too quirky, and there are plenty of RRs to sound nice and natural. So these are about the only things I use the library for nowadays - in particular the stacc brushed & digs.

Is it worth it for just that? Probably not. Another one of their similar libraries is the LCO Strings – quite unique and modern articulations but I get much more mileage from them without sounding too looped. More of a chamber sound but overall I like it more.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 24, 2022)

wing said:


> I've owned this library for a few years. I like it sometimes for an interesting texture but not the focus (which is a bummer given that it's a solo library). I can confirm your worry, however, on some of the articulations. The quirks are so specific (like not the kind of thing a player would play the same way twice) so when you hear it loop back multiple times, it starts to sound unnatural (more of an issue with the longs). The quirks are also unusual to a degree that it feels like you'd only really hear it in one song. So you don't ultimately get a lot of mileage from these articulations because it starts to sound like an obvious sample and not something you'd want to use even more than once - it would feel too recycled.
> 
> That said, there are some articulations which are still interesting and useful. The tremolos have this chaotic frenetic offbeat energy which don't necessarily sound too looped. The shorts like the pizzi, staccato brushed and digs are unique sounding but not too quirky, and there are plenty of RRs to sound nice and natural. So these are about the only things I use the library for nowadays - in particular the stacc brushed & digs.
> 
> Is it worth it for just that? Probably not. Another one of their similar libraries is the LCO Strings – quite unique and modern articulations but I get much more mileage from them without sounding too looped. More of a chamber sound but overall I like it more.


Appreciate the insight - you've saved me some money. Thank you on this Thanksgiving!


----------



## wing (Nov 24, 2022)

Re: Aperture Cassette Symphony, I gotta say I'm underwhelmed. I really love the process that went into it, from literally placing all these tape decks and speakers in a studio in orchestra positions, but personally I've achieved a fairly similar sound in the past when I was going for a purposeful vintage sound simply using some combination of RC-20/SketchCassette/Izotope Vinyl on the master bus. If I have the time I've even bounced out tracks to an actual old cassette deck I have and blended to taste.

For all intents and purposes it sounds almost the same but I can do any kind of instruments & articulations, not limited to sections only.

It's also a bit of a one-note niche effect IMHO.

Edit: all that said I did want to pick up Albion Solstice so I guess I'll be getting the Cassette Symphony afterall. We'll see how it goes!


----------



## davidson (Nov 24, 2022)

Has there ever been an Evo bundle? I'd be up for a bit of that.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 24, 2022)

Lee Blaske said:


> For me, the most exciting thing I've run across recently is the new VHorns Saxophone library (modeled instruments). A very noticeable step up, for me, from previous products.


100% this. Had this been on my hard drive two years ago I’d have saved a LOT on money spent on saxophone samples 😂

My vote for Best Virtual Instrument 2022 goes to VHorns Saxophones by Acousticsamples.


----------



## Eptesicus (Nov 24, 2022)

So is there definitely no Tombola this year?


----------



## SirKen (Nov 24, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> 100% this. Had this been on my hard drive two years ago I’d have saved a LOT on money spent on saxophone samples 😂
> 
> My vote for Best Virtual Instrument 2022 goes to VHorns Saxophones by Acousticsamples.


Better than Audio Modeling stuff? You can DM me if you want to avoid derailing the Spitfire Lackluster Black Friday thread


----------



## titokane (Nov 24, 2022)

Eptesicus said:


> So is there definitely no Tombola this year?


They have confirmed in a FAQ, no Tombola this year


----------



## Eptesicus (Nov 24, 2022)

titokane said:


> They have confirmed in a FAQ, no Tombola this year


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 24, 2022)

SirKen said:


> Better than Audio Modeling stuff? You can DM me if you want to avoid derailing the Spitfire Lackluster Black Friday thread


That’s a matter of taste, and I’d say in terms of playability they’re on par. I am available for DM but right now I am too tired to say much more on the subject 

SWAM is a close second. But the tone of VHorns is unparalleled for me at the moment.


----------



## Digivolt (Nov 24, 2022)

Eptesicus said:


> So is there definitely no Tombola this year?


They're doing something on the youtube channel though


----------



## SirKen (Nov 24, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> That’s a matter of taste, and I’d say in terms of playability they’re on par. I am available for DM but right now I am too tired to say much more on the subject
> 
> SWAM is a close second. But the tone of VHorns is unparalleled for me at the moment.


All good, appreciate the short summary regardless


----------



## ism (Nov 24, 2022)

Eptesicus said:


>


In fairness, the spin wheel is much the same thing, except that it doesn’t give an advantage to people willing to get up at 4am and/or constantly checking social media during thanksgiving dinner. 

It a very nice, pro-social change, even if the old way might have generate more (borderline obsessive) social media traffic for them


----------



## AMBi (Nov 24, 2022)

ism said:


> In fairness, the spin wheel is much the same thing, except that it doesn’t give an advantage to people willing to get up at 4am and/or constantly checking social media during thanksgiving dinner.
> 
> It a very nice, pro-social change, even if the old way might have generate more (borderline obsessive) social media traffic for them


Yeah I’m liking this way quite a bit more since it’s so much more convenient, and takes away some of tenseness of an already overwhelming BF season.

If I recall people were often upset when they missed their chance to get a ticket since they went to bed .00036 seconds too early, or complained when there were too many green ticket draws when all they got was a yellow one.
So the wheel is a pretty nice replacement.


----------



## Yogevs (Nov 24, 2022)

Kidding aside - this is beautiful. Sounds like Radiohead.
The tape loops makes the instruments sounds like they are crying.

Not sure if I can paste specific timestamp but I'll try.
The part I'm talking about is at 16:48.


----------



## DivingInSpace (Nov 24, 2022)

titokane said:


> They have confirmed in a FAQ, no Tombola this year


Oh man... It's become a bit of a tradition for me to sit back and enjoy a beer while watching. Something nice cosy about the tombola. I'll definitely be missing it...


----------



## Gaffable (Nov 24, 2022)

SirKen said:


> Better than Audio Modeling stuff? You can DM me if you want to avoid derailing the Spitfire Lackluster Black Friday thread


You can listen to an audio comparison by @Rob in post #26 of the SWAM Saxes vs VHorns Saxes discussion thread.


----------



## zeng (Nov 24, 2022)

anyone received 4perture as a gift and downloaded and used it?


----------



## Bereckis (Nov 24, 2022)

zeng said:


> anyone received 4perture as a gift and downloaded and used it?


Not yet...


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 24, 2022)

The completionist in me wants the aperture library. The part of me that can't handle noise says "you will never use it." 

I have the Black Weekend core stuff already, and the pro doesn't interest me. But, darn it! That completionist is fighting hard. Sigh.


----------



## Robert_G (Nov 24, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> The completionist in me wants the aperture library. The part of me that can't handle noise says "you will never use it."
> 
> I have the Black Weekend core stuff already, and the pro doesn't interest me. But, darn it! That completionist is fighting hard. Sigh.


I'm interested to know what the total amount of storage you have on your computer.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 24, 2022)

Robert_G said:


> I'm interested to know what the total amount of storage you have on your computer.


Which one?


----------



## Robert_G (Nov 24, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> Which one?


ok.....total....


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 24, 2022)

Robert_G said:


> ok.....total....


Okay, just my music computers? 49TB (mix of large HDDs and smaller SSDs)  When I set up the 2nd computer to use VEPro, I moved most of my drives there only to realize using VEPro is a pain in the butt if you are just playing around with sounds. I can't hear anything from the 2nd computer if it is not plugged in through the DAW on the main computer. So I've been duplicating a lot of libraries back to my main computer. 

Also, 22 TB are HDDs that I'm slowly moving to SSDs over the last 5 or 6 years. So far, only had one SSD failure, so I have a lot of duplicate libraries that I need to clean out - as in I move them but don't delete off the HDD. I have about 9 TBs currently free on SSDs, but I'm still moving libraries. I just buy an SSD when catch a good sale. LOL! 

I'm currently backing up to a server I recently built and we are looking at around 15TB of libraries and samples? You also have to understand I have been collecting libraries for 15+ years, including a lot of cheap and free ones. (Those are on the HDDs)


----------



## The Retroblueman (Nov 24, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> Okay, just my music computers? 49TB


49TB?? - AAAARGH!!!! - I can't keep track of what I have on 3TB!! You are a lunatic... and a fine, enviable and admirable one at that! Keep up the good work!😀


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 24, 2022)

The Retroblueman said:


> 49TB?? - AAAARGH!!!! - I can't keep track of what I have on 3TB!! You are a lunatic... and a fine, enviable and admirable one at that! Keep up the good work!😀


I didn't say I kept up with it. Hence all the duplication. LOL!


----------



## ibanez1 (Nov 24, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> Okay, just my music computers? 49TB (mix of large HDDs and smaller SSDs)  When I set up the 2nd computer to use VEPro, I moved most of my drives there only to realize using VEPro is a pain in the butt if you are just playing around with sounds. I can't hear anything from the 2nd computer if it is not plugged in through the DAW on the main computer. So I've been duplicating a lot of libraries back to my main computer.
> 
> Also, 22 TB are HDDs that I'm slowly moving to SSDs over the last 5 or 6 years. So far, only had one SSD failure, so I have a lot of duplicate libraries that I need to clean out - as in I move them but don't delete off the HDD. I have about 9 TBs currently free on SSDs, but I'm still moving libraries. I just buy an SSD when catch a good sale. LOL!
> 
> I'm currently backing up to a server I recently built and we are looking at around 15TB of libraries and samples? You also have to understand I have been collecting libraries for 15+ years, including a lot of cheap and free ones. (Those are on the HDDs)


I can't even fathom what fills these drives. Given you've been doing this for 15+years and you have 49TB, you're collecting libraries at an average rate of ~3.3TB a year? You said you have quite a few duplicates so maybe half that to 1.65TB a year .


----------



## Robert_G (Nov 24, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> Okay, just my music computers? ...............


that's just bat$#!t crazy.....


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 24, 2022)

Hi,

Q. What will you use Spitfire Audio's *Cassette Symphony* for ? What type of musical scenario ? or specifics would make you use it ? I installed it today, but can't decide if I will ever use it ? 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 24, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> Q. What will you Spitfire Audio's *Cassette Symphony* for ? What type of musical scenario ? or specifics would make you use it ? I installed it today, but can't decide if I will ever use it ?
> 
> ...


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 24, 2022)

Funny.. I got dizzy just looking at the mess they made with all these tape players, and mics, etc. to record this library. Does it sound like a tape symphony ? I don't know. It just doesn't click with me sonically.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 24, 2022)

titokane said:


> They have confirmed in a FAQ, no Tombola this year


Why what happened?!


----------



## dunamisstudio (Nov 24, 2022)

The Retroblueman said:


> Re symphony complete, I think the trick is to watch out for offers on the components - e.g. SCS was 50% off when CH had his ice bath in July (ish), Symphonic strings was in a "Karl Bowers bundle" (I think) at some point and the woods were on offer in September- you then get that knocked off the price of the symphony.


Bingo, that's what I've been doing. All I got is the Brass left to get. I'll get it in the next month or two.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 24, 2022)

ibanez1 said:


> I can't even fathom what fills these drives. Given you've been doing this for 15+years and you have 49TB, you're collecting libraries at an average rate of ~3.3TB a year? You said you have quite a few duplicates so maybe half that to 1.65TB a year .


They aren't all full.


----------



## tjr (Nov 24, 2022)

ism said:


> In fairness, the spin wheel is much the same thing, except that it doesn’t give an advantage to people willing to get up at 4am and/or constantly checking social media during thanksgiving dinner.
> 
> It a very nice, pro-social change, even if the old way might have generate more (borderline obsessive) social media traffic for them


I had installed Twitter on my phone with Spitfire notifications turned on exactly so I could be awoken or interrupted. Alas!


----------



## The Retroblueman (Nov 24, 2022)

dunamisstudio said:


> Bingo, that's what I've been doing. All I got is the Brass left to get. I'll get it in the next month or two.


Well you definitely have a cheerleader for the last stretch! "_You can do it man - just gotta dig deep, be the best you can be, give it 110% and throw them that one.. last.. pile of cash..."_😀

There's also always the strategy of trying to win it in one of the scoring competitions 😀 On any other forum that would be a bit of a fatuous thing to say, but the level of talent round these parts makes it not _that _unrealistic a strategy - at least one of you guys usually pops up just after a winners announcement!


----------



## Lee Blaske (Nov 24, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Look at Musical Sampling's new flute. Look at the scripting innovations of Modern Scoring Strings. Look at the unique instruments of VSL World Winds or the amazing interface of VSL Synchron Harp. There's innovations and interesting releases happening from many developers. Spitfire should be leading the market - and I think Paul and Christian were visionaries in many ways for the industry. I fear SF has lost some of that mojo.


I have those two VSL libraries, and I think they are quite good. But really, that's still a very small number of libraries out of the vast number of libraries being released. 

Personally, I think more companies need to be getting more serious about modeling. Most likely more left to be done in that area.


----------



## Delboy (Nov 25, 2022)

Interesting what Dz says .. we decided last Xmas/BF to invest in refurbished offers from WD and bought 3 x 12Tb drives and use 1 for library another for backup and a 3rd for travelling if my son is away from home (like when he was at Uni) ... agree managing to keep all 3 updated means keeping a notebook of all upgrades and software downloads etc that are made so we can ensure copies are made to the travel drive on a monthly basis.
One day we will save and invest in a synology DS220+ server by using the sales and build a 24tb (2 x 12tb or more) unit
If you have spent thousands in librarys which adds up quite easily over time - worth investing in external hard/SSD drives. (backup backup and then backup is the rule) .. just think how long it would take to get it all back from every supplier !
As for Apple ... I wish they would return to upgradeable (Ram/Storage) as no matter what config one goes for (IMHO) it will be not enough within 6 months for music composers..... and they know it. These new external hubs that allow extra SSD to be installed and linked is making others money and not Apple (good on em)


----------



## Bereckis (Nov 25, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> Q. What will you use Spitfire Audio's *Cassette Symphony* for ? What type of musical scenario ? or specifics would make you use it ? I installed it today, but can't decide if I will ever use it ?
> 
> ...


I asked myself the same question today...

I can't think of anything and I'm just thinking about what I bought from Spitfire in 2022 and really use.


----------



## Bereckis (Nov 25, 2022)

ibanez1 said:


> I can't even fathom what fills these drives. Given you've been doing this for 15+years and you have 49TB, you're collecting libraries at an average rate of ~3.3TB a year? You said you have quite a few duplicates so maybe half that to 1.65TB a year .


I connected to external SSG disks for the music:
1 times 4 TB
3 times 2 TB
3 times 1 TB

total: 13 TB

Internally my IMac has 1 TB of which about 280 GB are free.

I'm thinking about buying an external SSDF with 4 TB now or at the end of next year.

My libraries are not stored twice.

Created movies and music compositions are backed up on the net and not locally available (dropbox).


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 25, 2022)

So Spitfire got back to me regarding the giveaway. Apparently, a whole bunch of people emailed trying to say that they actually won, or that they were me. And it took a little while to sift through. They asked me to post a comment with a code on the Aperture video on Youtube, with the winning account, for a final confirmation.

And with that, Aperture Cassette Symphony was just added to my account.

People are crazy.


----------



## turnerofwheels (Nov 25, 2022)

I tuned into the SF festivities today and well, I congratulate Spitfire for creating the first reality tv episode for media composers


----------



## VTX Rudy (Nov 25, 2022)

Question, is the UI supposed to be so gritty it's hard to read the text?


----------



## DivingInSpace (Nov 25, 2022)

turnerofwheels said:


> I tuned into the SF festivities today and well, I congratulate Spitfire for creating the first reality tv episode for media composers


Wait, what did i miss?


----------



## turnerofwheels (Nov 25, 2022)

DivingInSpace said:


> Wait, what did i miss?


Instead of their previous BF tombola draw, this year they had a 30 minute composer competition with three composers using SF libraries, lots of camera angles and brief moments for self reflection.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Nov 25, 2022)

Spitfires Instagram stories suggest symphonic evos are in the Ton but it’s not 😵‍💫


----------



## Alex Fraser (Nov 25, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> So Spitfire got back to me regarding the giveaway. Apparently, a whole bunch of people emailed trying to say that they actually won, or that they were me. And it took a little while to sift through. They asked me to post a comment with a code on the Aperture video on Youtube, with the winning account, for a final confirmation.
> 
> And with that, Aperture Cassette Symphony was just added to my account.
> 
> People are crazy.


That’s absolutely nuts. What a bunch of chancers.

My shopping cart actually contains 3 non discounted libraries (under £50) which is slightly annoying, but not unexpected. I’ve wanted them for a while though, so might as well bundle them along with discounted App Strings and bag the cassette thingy.

That’s how they get you! Also waiting up late so I can spin the wheels thingy at midnight. Feeling a little ashamed 😅


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 25, 2022)

Dan Keen has created quite a nice sounding string texture library that Spitfire is selling (https://www.spitfireaudio.com/dan-keen-soft-string-textures)


----------



## turnerofwheels (Nov 25, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Dan Keen has created quite a nice sounding string texture library that Spitfire is selling (https://www.spitfireaudio.com/dan-keen-soft-string-textures)



That does sound good.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 26, 2022)

So anybody spring for the Core bundle with Ambient guitars? Curious to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Yogevs (Nov 26, 2022)

AdamKmusic said:


> Spitfires Instagram stories suggest symphonic evos are in the Ton but it’s not 😵‍💫


That's a bundle I would have probably bought


----------



## Delboy (Nov 26, 2022)

is the spin thing just blue and white segments ? .. or is the real spin one with products inside

I just found one all totally blank as mentioned above and of coarse it falls on unsucessful as they are all blank?
Guess I'll have to wait until tomorrow and see if it is the same. Maybe all the winners are within the first minutes of it being reset each day. ???


----------



## mussnig (Nov 26, 2022)

Delboy said:


> is the spin thing just blue and white segments ? .. or is the real spin one with products inside
> 
> I just found one all totally blank as mentioned above and of coarse it falls on unsucessful as they are all blank?
> Guess I'll have to wait until tomorrow and see if it is the same. Maybe all the winners are within the first minutes of it being reset each day. ???


No they assign random times to the prizes. The winner is whoever presses the button closest to that time.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Nov 26, 2022)

Yogevs said:


> That's a bundle I would have probably bought


Likewise, i had to double check but its still definitely just fragile evolutions 😂


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 26, 2022)

Not a complaint but their pricing seems wonky this year. I just received an odd email for an upgrade to chamber strings professional with an additional 25% off (I thought it would be around $125 with this deal) and it's set at $210 with no additional 25% in the cart. OUCH! Most sales I've come across in the past few years it's been around $150 to upgrade any one of the symphonic series to professional which still seems steep for the extra mic mixes. Most of the prices look to be about $30 - $70 higher than I've seen in the past few years on almost everything and the Black Friday bundles look like a dumping ground of things that aren't selling well for them with the exception of a few.


----------



## turnerofwheels (Nov 26, 2022)

paulmatthew said:


> Not a complaint but their pricing seems wonky this year. I just received an odd email for an upgrade to chamber strings professional with an additional 25% off (I thought it would be around $125 with this deal) and it's set at $210 with no additional 25% in the cart. OUCH! Most sales I've come across in the past few years it's been around $150 to upgrade any one of the symphonic series to professional which still seems steep for the extra mic mixes. Most of the prices look to be about $30 - $70 higher than I've seen in the past few years on almost everything and the Black Friday bundles look like a dumping ground of things that aren't selling well for them with the exception of a few.


Similar issue except my SCS pro upgrade says it's $225. I have no idea why. In previous sales it's usually been what, 180?


----------



## Alex Fraser (Nov 27, 2022)

Pretty much where I’m at now. The app strings are “just for me” but the others chosen for work purposes. Pretty much on a tape bender this BF.


----------



## erc13a (Nov 29, 2022)

I just received Aperture Cassette Symphony for my 301€ weekend weakness (I updated the Ton with a small glitch update price + the Core bundle with an upgrading price + the new Dan Keen - Soft String Textures library). And surprisingly, I am very pleased with the Aperture library. I was skeptical and not sure I wanted to achieve the 299 limit but after a couple of minutes using it, it gave me instant inspiration. Of course, we can probably achieve same kind of sounds with an orchestral library + couple of filters but it's so convenient and powerful that for the price, it's a very good surprise. Thank you @Spitfire Team !
By the way, Alternative Strings have a really beautiful sound that I feel I can better twist and use than the Solo strings. And the Orchestral Swarm is also really interesting. So for 301, I feel it was a beautiful Black weekend !


----------



## Ricgus3 (Nov 29, 2022)

This is also miss leading. Assumes that Albion one is 40% off, it is 25% off. Even the support guy I talked to said: yea this is miss leading, sorry about that.


----------



## mattnedgus (Nov 29, 2022)

Ricgus3 said:


> This is also miss leading. Assumes that Albion one is 40% off, it is 25% off. Even the support guy I talked to said: yea this is miss leading, sorry about that.



Similarly I just read their Black Weekend FAQ that said they’re taking another 15% off bundles so I got all excited thinking I’d done Black Friday all wrong and somehow missed SSO at a great price... Turned out it’s not “all” bundles.


----------



## AlainTH (Dec 1, 2022)

mercury 99€ + appossianata 199€ = 298€ i cannot download aperture....


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 1, 2022)

AlainTH said:


> mercury 99€ + appossianata 199€ = 298€ i cannot download aperture....


Quick! Grab one of the SA Recordings products for twenty bucks or something!


----------



## AlainTH (Dec 1, 2022)

i picked sparkling woodwinds abbey road one. But i am not sure i will use this 'aperture'....


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 1, 2022)

AlainTH said:


> mercury 99€ + appossianata 199€ = 298€ i cannot download aperture....


Get to Support (via chat) and they’ll sort you for sure (been there). Ah wait, you already fixed the issue yourself haha.


----------



## Yogevs (Dec 1, 2022)

AlainTH said:


> mercury 99€ + appossianata 199€ = 298€ i cannot download aperture....


Grab one of the Originals. They are amazing value for money.


----------



## AlainTH (Dec 1, 2022)

i have some yes.


----------



## dunamisstudio (Dec 17, 2022)

The Retroblueman said:


> Well you definitely have a cheerleader for the last stretch! "_You can do it man - just gotta dig deep, be the best you can be, give it 110% and throw them that one.. last.. pile of cash..."_😀
> 
> There's also always the strategy of trying to win it in one of the scoring competitions 😀 On any other forum that would be a bit of a fatuous thing to say, but the level of talent round these parts makes it not _that _unrealistic a strategy - at least one of you guys usually pops up just after a winners announcement!


Went for the gold and completed Symphony Complete Pro by getting brass and perc during the current sale.


----------



## The Retroblueman (Dec 19, 2022)

dunamisstudio said:


> Went for the gold and completed Symphony Complete Pro by getting brass and perc during the current sale.


Well spent sir!😁

I am THIS close myself at the moment - but I can't get SSO and put off buying Kontakt full again- I need full Kontakt (not least for some of the outlier F libraries)

Edit - outlier *S*F libraries!


----------



## José Herring (Dec 19, 2022)

dunamisstudio said:


> Went for the gold and completed Symphony Complete Pro by getting brass and perc during the current sale.


Let us know how you like them.


----------

